# Sasuke and the Salamanders... A journal



## Autumncrossing

Hi everyone,
I thought I should formally introduce myself. My name is Heidi, I'm a college student in Florida studying biology. My whole life I have loved animals. I've kept birds, a shark, cats, dogs, turtles, mice, salamanders, snakes and some! I'm currently engaged to my wonderful fiancé Matt, he is very supportive of my animal hobbies, I couldn't have asked for a better best friend! I have a sweet German shepherd pup named Dante who goes everywhere with me and a crazy cat named Autumn. I hope you join me on this awesome journey with Sasuke and the Salamanders!!! Without further ado here are the stars of this journal ! 

Sasuke 















The Salamanders 






















Sasukes Home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke made it home today, he already ate two NLS pellets . I thought I had removed all the mosquito fish from the tank (I used them for cycling) but it looks like they had babies before they left. There's tiny little microscopic fry all over that Sasuke is chasing, he's having a blast. This will be my first betta fish so I'm very excited! I named him Sasuke after the character in the movie Ponyo on a cliff by the sea. My old goldfish was named Ponyo the other character. Matt and i couldn't stop laughing at him when he was introduced to the tank, he checked out his reflection in the drop checker and he was fascinated with the dwarf hair grass . https://vimeo.com/167338186

He had already found himself a bed


----------



## Autumncrossing

The newts at dinner time, check out the guy in the background he does a belly flop. His name is cinder, don't tell the others... He's my favorite . 
https://vimeo.com/167348530


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

Sasuke is beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nova betta said:


> Sasuke is beautiful!




Thank you!! I love him so much already


----------



## themamaj

Congratulations on first betta! He is beautiful and love the name. You have done a wonderful job on his tank. What type of rock did you use? Also was so excited to see someone else on the forum that enjoys salamanders. I especially love your red salamander. Look forward to reading your journal. Really beautiful photography as well!


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Congratulations on first betta! He is beautiful and love the name. You have done a wonderful job on his tank. What type of rock did you use? Also was so excited to see someone else on the forum that enjoys salamanders. I especially love your red salamander. Look forward to reading your journal. Really beautiful photography as well!




Thank you . I used seiryu stone aquascaping rocks bought off eBay.


----------



## Thelittlemermaid

look at that handsome boy! (also, I love the reference)


----------



## Nova betta

who was the seller who sold you sasuke? I'm looking for a koi (maybe in the next few weeks).


----------



## ThatFishThough

@Nova betta -- it's spelled Koi. 

Loving you journal! Do you by chance keep salamanders underwater? o.o I must reasearch!


----------



## Nova betta

ThatFishThough said:


> @*Nova betta* -- it's spelled Koi.
> 
> Loving you journal! Do you by chance keep salamanders underwater? o.o I must reasearch!


sorry typo! Let me go fix that!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nova betta said:


> who was the seller who sold you sasuke? I'm looking for a koi (maybe in the next few weeks).




I got him from sirinutbetta farms on aquabid . His brother sold at the same time here's a picture of him. I totally recommend the seller, he was very kind and explained everything to me since it was my first time using aqua bid and buying overseas. I'd also recommend the transshipper Jesse in Miami as he got my fish to me alive. Overall a great experience I'm glad I went this route!


----------



## Autumncrossing

ThatFishThough said:


> @Nova betta -- it's spelled Koi.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving you journal! Do you by chance keep salamanders underwater? o.o I must reasearch!




Yes they are underwater, more specifically these are newts! Technically a newt is a salamander anyways but I wanted to make the journal name have alliteration ... I'm a nerd lol. The species I keep are cynops cyanurus (blue tailed newts), cynops orientalis (fire belly newts) and notophthalmus viridescens (red spotted newts). They need only a small portion of land to get out if they need a rest. Mine have never emerged from the water since their juvenile stage. You can see here from this photo I took how the male is showing his blue tail, he's ready for breeding! Crazy huh?


----------



## Nova betta

@*Autumncrossing* thank you! His brother is beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I think I'm starting to see a bunch of little bubbles in the corner, could he be building a nest already?! I'll see if I can get a clear picture in the morning when his light is on .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Your blue tail is so stinking cute! I have raised a terrestrial salamander growing up and we used to catch spotted salamanders in the creek behind grandma's house. My little terrestrial salamander, "Freddy" was one of my favorite pets growing up. I currently have an albino axolotl which is my first truly aquatic. How old are your newts and how long have you had them? Have been reading lots on salamanders and newts recently as axolotl has sparked my interest in them again. Would love to hear more about yours, their habitat, where you got them etc. 

Sounds like Sasuke may have first bubble nest going! How exciting. His brother was very pretty as well.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Cool!


Now I want a newt/salamander.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I love reptiles and amphibians <3 my bf hates most of them ( may not have to deal with that long) I've got a chorus frog that stays fat and happy lol I need a better " pond" for him though


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Your blue tail is so stinking cute! I have raised a terrestrial salamander growing up and we used to catch spotted salamanders in the creek behind grandma's house. My little terrestrial salamander, "Freddy" was one of my favorite pets growing up. I currently have an albino axolotl which is my first truly aquatic. How old are your newts and how long have you had them? Have been reading lots on salamanders and newts recently as axolotl has sparked my interest in them again. Would love to hear more about yours, their habitat, where you got them etc.
> 
> Sounds like Sasuke may have first bubble nest going! How exciting. His brother was very pretty as well.




Axolotls are awesome, I've always wanted one lol. Do you have a chiller in your tank? I've had my newts a little over 2 years now, i got them when they were little babies lol . Currently I have the 6 cyanurus in a 20 gallon, it's got lots of live plants and a little turtle deck on the side. I'm hoping to redesign the look when I move in January. These guys just love live plants and I don't have enough!! There's 3 red spotted newts at my finances house in a 10 gallon, and my cynops orientalis are in a 5 gallon (need to upgrade them ASAP..) . I cut up a Canadian night crawler every night for them and occasionally feed mine pellets and bloodworms. Do you cut up worms for your axolotl too? Here in central Florida we don't have salamanders, one of the few places in the country that doesn't so I bought mine all on the salamander forum. Unfortunately salamanders and amphibians in general are in great danger. A few months ago legislature was passed in an emergency effort to control the spread of disease like chytrid. It is now illegal to cross state borders with a salamander . So I imagine now would be a difficult time to get into the hobby unless you knew a breeder in your state or caught some wild ones nearby. A couple of the red spotted newts we caught years ago in North Carolina and drove all the way back to Florida with them . Here's a picture of cinder when he was a baby.









And the tanks...


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> I love reptiles and amphibians <3 my bf hates most of them ( may not have to deal with that long) I've got a chorus frog that stays fat and happy lol I need a better " pond" for him though




Chorus frogs are adorable lol


----------



## Sadist

Wow, your pets are nice, and your tanks are amazing! Love that baby picture of Cinder, too. So tiny!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Wow, your pets are nice, and your tanks are amazing! Love that baby picture of Cinder, too. So tiny!




Thank you!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today Sasuke has calmed down quite a bit and he's swimming around in the front more. I've gotten a better look at him and noticed he has a tiny little abrasion on his side and a microscopic split in his caudal fin. Anything special I should do? Water perimeters are all good, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate. I dosed prime when he arrived. I have some seachem stress guard on the way, should I dose a tiny bit or just let nature heal him? I am a very paranoid fish owner since I lost ponyo . I swore I would never get a fish again.... Well here I am .
He seems very perky now  exploring the tank and eating well! Here's what I think may be the start of a bubble nest? What do you think? He still doesn't hold still for me very long to take a good picture! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I've never used that product before, but it does look like a little bubble nest against his plant!


----------



## themamaj

Wow I love those tanks! I am glad there are steps in place to reduce spread of chytrid but hate to hear you can't take salamanders over state borders. What temp range do you keep them at? Lol I cut up Canadian worms every day too. My axolotl, Coconut, finally decided he likes them. I don't have a chiller but have a small fan directed on water. With that and air conditioning he stays between 66-68. 

Have you had frogs or turtles before? I have a couple of ADF's and they are a hoot!

I wouldn't worry much on fins with your betta. Usually find issues heal themselves quickly. Keep him warm and water good and clean. A little stressed coat is fine to use.


----------



## themamaj

Indian Almond Leaves are also a favorite of mine to use with fins issues because antibacterial properties. I order from Amazon. My boys love to make bubble nests under them too. Baby picture of Cinder is the cutest thing!!


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Wow I love those tanks! I am glad there are steps in place to reduce spread of chytrid but hate to hear you can't take salamanders over state borders. What temp range do you keep them at? Lol I cut up Canadian worms every day too. My axolotl, Coconut, finally decided he likes them. I don't have a chiller but have a small fan directed on water. With that and air conditioning he stays between 66-68.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had frogs or turtles before? I have a couple of ADF's and they are a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry much on fins with your betta. Usually find issues heal themselves quickly. Keep him warm and water good and clean. A little stressed coat is fine to use.




I keep the cyanurus around 71, they like it all the way from 37-75F. The orientalis like it a little colder around 68 and the notos are comfortable at 60-74F At the moment though we're working on bringing the notos over to my house for the summer, my fiancé Matt's parents don't use air conditioner and this is Florida so the house sometimes gets up to 100F... Thankfully we're moving out in January so he'll get his newts back soon enough lol. I just got done cleaning out a tank for them today in my room .
Isn't cutting up worms so much fun?  ugh haha we really love our pets!!! I've kept red eared sliders, snapping turtles, soft shelled and painted when I was a kid. We used to go canoeing and catch them as babies.. They're so much fun! ADFs are cool, I've heard a lot of people on here keep them. Are they really okay with bettas...? I'd be afraid of the bettas pecking on them? I wouldn't even imagine keeping a newt with a betta.
Thanks  I'm going to keep a good eye on him and the water quality, he looks pretty happy! 


Here's the new 20 gallon that I'm setting up for Matt's newts. He's got a neat setup at home, it's got a crashed helicopter with Anubias growing out of it. Not sure if he's going to bring all that over or do something different for them, I've left him some rocks and driftwood to work with if he likes. This will just be a temporary tank until January.


----------



## themamaj

Do you have a chiller on any tanks? 

ADF'S get along fine with bettas. Bettas don't see them as a threat and seem to be pretty entertained by them. Only issues I have is making sure my sneaky bettas that like to steel frog food don't overeat. Frogs aren'the brightest bulbs in pack but you can teach them to eat from baster or dish.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Do you have a chiller on any tanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ADF'S get along fine with bettas. Bettas don't see them as a threat and seem to be pretty entertained by them. Only issues I have is making sure my sneaky bettas that like to steel frog food don't overeat. Frogs aren'the brightest bulbs in pack but you can teach them to eat from baster or dish.




No luckily my family likes to keep it pretty cold in the house  I just have to add ice cubes to the orientalis in the morning and night. I've thought about getting an ice probe for them but ehh it's so expensive and so many bad reviews. 
Ooh well that's cool  had no idea you could train them lol! How many pellets do you feed your bettas a day? I gave Sasuke 2 NLF pellets in the morning and 2 tonight and he's still giving me puppy eyes .


----------



## Autumncrossing

Tonight a bug flew into Sasukes tank and he ate it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Lol


----------



## Autumncrossing

This morning I caught Sasuke flaring at himself lol. He looks so cool, I think he knows it too . Luckily I got the tail end of it on video. Fed him two pellets this morning and he scarfed them down. That microscopic tear in his caudal is completely gone. Running my CO2 today at around 25 bpm. He looks like he's doing really well with it, the drop checker is staying nice and green too . He likes to go in the back and inspect his bubble nest lol. My mom came over and checked him out last night, she won't admit it but she loves bettas. My older sister didn't take care of hers when she went off to college and my mom took over. She put him in a giant vase with this huge plant. The guy ended up living 6 or 7 years, he would just sit there on our kitchen table swimming around as we ate dinner lol. It amazes me that he lived so long, my mom thought bettas were vegetarian I think, I'm not sure she even fed him very often . 
https://vimeo.com/167539852


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

He's so beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nova betta said:


> He's so beautiful!




Thank you ! I couldn't agree more!! He has an awesome personality too, I'm just loving his crazy silly behavior lol.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yesterday Matt and I went to the IBC betta fish auction in clear water. A couple nice fish but overall we were a little disappointed. It was a 2 hour drive for us and there wasn't much variety. Most of the fish were solid color red and blues, no kois or crowntails. Matt is really looking for a multi colored crowntails so I know he was dissappointed! We had a fun time stopping for lunch in a different town though and seeing the beach. In other news what is this strange orange plant growing in my dwarf hair grass? Hmm? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Silly boy!

I see multicolor crown tails here a lot. There was a white and orange one at the store today. He seemed quite fiesty.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I wonder what betta fish think about all day? They seem like such inquisitive little guys... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

This morning after inspecting the tank a lot of the water lettuce looks rotting. After doing further research I kind of expected this. I really love the look of the long roots though so I'm going to try some "dwarfed" water lettuce instead. Apparently it's the same thing as water lettuce just grown under aquarium lights. Perhaps it will do better. I'm going to set up a mesh net and suction cups to keep it roped off in one area, I don't want it blocking out the dwarf hair grasses light. Sasuke seems pretty upset that his plants are gone, he really enjoyed swimming around the long roots. I'm also changing out my light, I think it's just way too strong. Tons of green algae is growing already which does look awesome on the rocks but not so much on the Anubias! I'm seeing lots of new plant growth though, it's great. I've got a neurobiology exam on Thursday, trying my hardest not to get distracted every second by fish stuff lol, as you can see I'm not doing so well .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasukes tank gets a new look! 

Today the finnex fugeray clip on light came in! And it fit perfectly on my marine land contour, imagine that! It's so much nicer than having a stack of books by the tank propping up a desk lamp lol and it has a cool night time mode like my newts tanks! I also got a tank magnet (had to modify it But put too much glue oops) and a bubbler for Sasuke at night. I put my lucky bamboo in the spare filter area, I want to find more plants for this area but I don't know anything about terrestrial plants. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous. Great light


----------



## Sadist

I love it! Pothos vine is a super easy house plant that grows under almost any lighting. You can cut all the vines off a $2 runty one on sale somewhere and put the edge of the brown nubby things in the water. Each brown nubby thing can sprout roots, and it sucks up nitrates really well. It makes a _lot_ of roots, so I advise against putting it near anything with moving parts (like a filter motor). The roots can be trimmed periodically if they get out of hand. I once took over plant duties from my dad as a child and turned a yellow pothos vine with one brown leaf into a giant, green monster climbing the curtain. Oh, another point to make, if the vines get too out of control, you can trim them and restart the whole thing in another tank or a pot of dirt.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> I love it! Pothos vine is a super easy house plant that grows under almost any lighting. You can cut all the vines off a $2 runty one on sale somewhere and put the edge of the brown nubby things in the water. Each brown nubby thing can sprout roots, and it sucks up nitrates really well. It makes a _lot_ of roots, so I advise against putting it near anything with moving parts (like a filter motor). The roots can be trimmed periodically if they get out of hand. I once took over plant duties from my dad as a child and turned a yellow pothos vine with one brown leaf into a giant, green monster climbing the curtain. Oh, another point to make, if the vines get too out of control, you can trim them and restart the whole thing in another tank or a pot of dirt.




Oh! You are an angel thank you!!! That was exactly the type of plant I was looking for!!!  now I'm off to go find some! Oh do you know if it's poisonous to animals? My kitty thinks she's a vegetarian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Yes, pothos can hurt cats if they eat it. I'm sorry. 

I've read that sweet potato can do the same thing, but you have to be careful and only have a tiny tip of the potato in the water to keep it from rotting. I'm not sure if the leaves are poisonous to pets, though, and I haven't personally tried the sweet potato in my tank.

Aqua Aurora is the queen of using plants this way. She might know a few that are okay with animals.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Yes, pothos can hurt cats if they eat it. I'm sorry.
> 
> I've read that sweet potato can do the same thing, but you have to be careful and only have a tiny tip of the potato in the water to keep it from rotting. I'm not sure if the leaves are poisonous to pets, though, and I haven't personally tried the sweet potato in my tank.
> 
> Aqua Aurora is the queen of using plants this way. She might know a few that are okay with animals.




Oh boy glad I asked lol!!! This might have to become a cat free room anyways, I don't really want them chewing on any plants whether they are poisonous or not! Apparently lucky bamboo is also poisonous I've had it in my room for years now, I'm glad they never tried to eat that I had no idea . Lol sweet potatos in your tank that sounds really productive !

Oh Aqua Aurora where are youuuuu? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

In other news Sasuke has started rubbing against my fingers instead of biting them lol. I'd say it's a great improvement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ever wonder what newts wear when they're out and about? Newt pants of course. Ever wonder why you don't ever see them doing laundry then? They eat them. Ignore the messy tank, they are in the middle of dinner . Sparks is getting his shed on 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Aww how cute


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke posing this morning while I was trying to get a picture of the African water fern. It's developing brown spots, I heard this could be it reproducing but I'm not sure. Any plant experts out there want to chime in? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

@Aqua Aurora You're a plant expert with bot aquatic and riparium plants. Can you help out?

There, that'll help more than just typing her name.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> @Aqua Aurora You're a plant expert with bot aquatic and riparium plants. Can you help out?
> 
> There, that'll help more than just typing her name.




Haha thanks wow I had no idea you could do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sorry I've been rather busy lately ^^
Your African water fern looks like it has diatoms aka brown algae in the photo shown, I don't see the dark 3 dimensional bumps on the backsides of leaves that indicate the plant is making babies.

As for ripariums type plants: keeping plant roots in water but leaves above.. there's a huuuuge list.. pretty much anything that can stand constantly wet roots (so cacti and succulents/hen and chick plants are out, also avoid using coniferous (ever green) plants, don't think they'd grow well). You can grow a lot of veggies and flowering plants on a tank-check out "aquaponics"-its essentially the same thing as riparium (growing terrestrial plants with roots in water to feed of fish waste (nitrates)) just growing edible foods and usually keeping plants roots out of reach from the fish.. but you can use the same plants with roots directly in tame for non plant eating fish like bettas.
I've seen a few hits for sweet potato on tanks:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ixx4tL-y9Qs/maxresdefault.jpg
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...xHYGxnltfUzQYfarct7wTEXULGtAsGKJKHZSNFoZCrcWQ




https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160325/75cdd5bf8a4747780c50d6427a208aef.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160417/d0c37cf378ab0a1c1d5e84b09fb81f2f.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160417/922067357161d8451c53f26a4eba0b55.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160417/ff7b214b3e9e10325338e18187fb9c72.jpg

As for pet safe, I don't know which are harmful to pets off the top of my head, my previous dog (had to put down recently) was very good and never bothered plants. Cats were re-homed over a year ago but before that I kept all plants out of reach.. though one cat did munch on a tomato plant and I was told that was bad (its a member of the nightshade family if I recall?) but she never barfed or had any issues. 
I'd suggest looking up "noxious/poisoning house plants to pets" or similar searches like "[plant name here] pet safe?" example: "is peace lily pet safe?"(btw its listed as toxic if ingested, same as pothos).
All that said, I keep a lot of non dog/cat safe plants on the tank, fish never have issues because they don't eat the plants. When I have to trim wild roots I've not see any issues with the fish either.
Here is a list compiled by me and other riparium users on another forum, its not complete (I need to add more). Just to give you some plants to look up and cross reference with pet safety. This doesn't include the vast amount of herbs/veggies etc you can also grow on a tank.
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia__(few varieties))
Fittonia
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum)
Pothos
Altherna (Scarlet Temple)
Prayer plant (Maranta)
Helxine soleirolii
Aloe
Croton various
Lucky Bamboo (Dracaena braunii)
Dragon's Tongue (Hemigraphis repanda)
Purple waffle (Hemigraphis colorata 'Exotica')
Chinese evergreen (Aglaonema)
Polka-dot plant (Hypoestes phyllostachya)
Raspberry Swirl Joseph's Coat (Alternanthera ficoidea 'Raspberry Swirl')
Sweet Flag
Heart leaf philodendron (Philodendron cordatum)
Arrowhead plant (Sagittaria___)
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Coleus
Maidenhair fern
Dwarf Lobelia cardinal
Friendship Plant (Pilea involucrata)
Aluminum plant (Pilea Cadierei)
Anthurium
Dwarf Cyperus
Laguncularia white mangrove
Star Grass, Ajuga "chocolate chip"
Pilea cadierei "pan am"
Pilea cadierei minima "aluminum"
Wedelia trilobata
Selaginella sp gold
Lidard's tail (Saururus cernuus)
African violet (Saintpaulia sp.)


Emersed aquatic plants: (some may need higher humidity than others)
Brazillian Pennywort
Hygro Corymbosa "compact"
Ludwigia Repens
Hygrophila Augustifolia
Crypt wendtii
Ludwigia peruensis
Hygrophila tiger
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Baby tears
Java moss
Lindernia
Bacopa salzamannii
Lysimachia nummularia
Glosso
Wide leaf water sprite
Myriophylum
Hydrocotyle japan


----------



## Autumncrossing

Are the diatoms probably okay just to rub off? I heard that this form of algae presents itself in new tanks and then usually goes away? 
Wow thank you for all the info!!! Those potatoes are beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

What a gorgeous pictureof Susuke


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> What a gorgeous pictureof Susuke




Thank you!  I think he is getting used to me, he's siting still now for photos lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Pothos? I'm thinking it's commonly called devil's ivy here lol I've got some growing in my Betta tanks my boys like sleeping on it they haven't grown above the water yet and my cats ( notorious plant killers) don't even touch the one hanging in the pot


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Autumncrossing said:


> Are the diatoms probably okay just to rub off? I heard that this form of algae presents itself in new tanks and then usually goes away?
> Wow thank you for all the info!!! Those potatoes are beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes its easy enough to rub off gently with a finger or damp paper towel. It shows up in new tanks but can come in on plants, and sometimes stay with established (over a year old) tanks. There's a lot of discussion over what causes diatoms, a lot of people believe its sillica in substrate or water. Its harmless just doesn't look pretty. 
You're quite welcome ^^
I've been tempted to put a sweet potato on the tank but there won't be any room. my 55g riparium is completely packed and my 40g breeder will be soon as seeds grow-have cucumber, lettuce, spinach, and scallions in planters.



MysticSky22301 said:


> Pothos? I'm thinking it's commonly called devil's ivy here lol I've got some growing in my Betta tanks my boys like sleeping on it they haven't grown above the water yet and my cats ( notorious plant killers) don't even touch the one hanging in the pot


Yes pothos is also called devil's ivy, the scientific name is Epipremnum aureum. Its a very resilient plant, I've found its the only one on my riparium that's very tolerant to constantly wet leaves. Glad your cats leave it be. When there were cats here one could care less about plants, the other would go after them.. couldn't turn your back on an exposed plant for 10 seconds, she'd be there and chowing on it (surprisingly quiet and fast for such a *fat *cat).


----------



## Sadist

It's one of the new functions in the updated site.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aqua Aurora said:


> Yes its easy enough to rub off gently with a finger or damp paper towel. It shows up in new tanks but can come in on plants, and sometimes stay with established (over a year old) tanks. There's a lot of discussion over what causes diatoms, a lot of people believe its sillica in substrate or water. Its harmless just doesn't look pretty.
> 
> You're quite welcome ^^
> 
> I've been tempted to put a sweet potato on the tank but there won't be any room. my 55g riparium is completely packed and my 40g breeder will be soon as seeds grow-have cucumber, lettuce, spinach, and scallions in planters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes pothos is also called devil's ivy, the scientific name is Epipremnum aureum. Its a very resilient plant, I've found its the only one on my riparium that's very tolerant to constantly wet leaves. Glad your cats leave it be. When there were cats here one could care less about plants, the other would go after them.. couldn't turn your back on an exposed plant for 10 seconds, she'd be there and chowing on it (surprisingly quiet and fast for such a *fat *cat).




Is there a good floater you can recommend for a tank with a glass lid? The water line is about an inch from the lid. My water lettuce seem to be looking a little droopy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Autumncrossing said:


> Is there a good floater you can recommend for a tank with a glass lid? The water line is about an inch from the lid. My water lettuce seem to be looking a little droopy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salvinia minima or riccia fluitans. I'll duckweed is a bit of a pain and clogs filter intakes (if hob, internal, or canister) easier and is harder to get rid of than the 2 I mentioned.
From what I've read dwl (dwarf water lettuce) and frogbit don't do well under lids, they like a lot of air flow (not so much blowing air but... always fresh air) and do not do well with condensation dripping onto the tops of thier leaves. Also I think water lettuce likes a lot of light. But if you just got the plant in the past week, it doesn't ship well so expect some drop/melting


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aqua Aurora said:


> Salvinia minima or riccia fluitans. I'll duckweed is a bit of a pain and clogs filter intakes (if hob, internal, or canister) easier and is harder to get rid of than the 2 I mentioned.
> 
> From what I've read dwl (dwarf water lettuce) and frogbit don't do well under lids, they like a lot of air flow (not so much blowing air but... always fresh air) and do not do well with condensation dripping onto the tops of thier leaves. Also I think water lettuce likes a lot of light. But if you just got the plant in the past week, it doesn't ship well so expect some drop/melting




Thank you! I will give the salvina minima a try if the lettuce doesn't make it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Sasuke and your tank is SO BEAUTIFUL!! You are my #goals Haha!

What brand is your tank? I'm looking for a new tank for one of my new bettas and Sasuke's is exactly something I'd love to have.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm going to be moving my guppies/ community to a 50g so I can get more color into my tank I LOVE the Moscow colors and irids I'm not sure pokey will stay in the community ( marble Delta dragon) when I upgrade though


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> Sasuke and your tank is SO BEAUTIFUL!! You are my #goals Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is your tank? I'm looking for a new tank for one of my new bettas and Sasuke's is exactly something I'd love to have.




Aw thank you lol . It's a marineland contour 3, I absolutely love this tank! It's filtration is excellent, it's super silent and easy to access just make sure you turn down the pump for the betta. The stock light is kind of wimpy but it'll work for low light plants. If you can I definitely recommend splurging on the finnex fugeray planted plus clip light, it fits flawlessly . Get it on amazon if you can, watch the price it changes almost everyday if you time it right you can get it really cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was Sasukes first water change. I boiled a tiny bit of the RO water to get it up to temperature, adding it to the main gallons with some replenish and then made sure it was a nice 78 degrees. I'm not sure how accurate you have to be with this fish thing so I'm trying not to mess up lol. After the water change and adding in today's fertilizers we're at a nice 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 5 nitrate. I got those bacteria right where I want em . In other news I had some dwarf water lettuce supposed to be showing up yesterday and our mail lady skipped our house. Literally our mail box flag was up with a net flix DVD, she didn't take it and get this... She is CLAIMING she put a notice on the door at the time we were all home. There was no knock, and definitely no notice on our door. USPS is the worst. I also got 2 day priority shipping on the plants so I'm pretty upset that they still aren't here. Hopefully they come today, I asked for a redelivery. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Probably left a notice down the road at a neighbor's. Once, we got our neighbor's outgoing mail into our mailbox somehow.

I hope your plants get there okay!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Probably left a notice down the road at a neighbor's. Once, we got our neighbor's outgoing mail into our mailbox somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your plants get there okay!




Probably ... Possibly. This is around the 20th time this year. And without fail if it is a live animal it is lost that's why I go with UPS or fedex lately if it's an option. Oh and this Post office nearly lost my engagement ring as well  I had to ship it back to get It resized and they put it under a counter and forgot to mail it. The lady has a serious problem, all the neighbors have issues with her as well so it's not just us. I've reported her to her uppers multiple times and they never do anything. It just annoys me so much that someone is so bad and lazy at their job and there are no consequences. Everyday we have a neighbor come over and bring us our mail because she put it in the wrong box. I'm just at a loss of what to do at this point and calling myself a dummy for trusting her again with my plants lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Autumncrossing said:


> Thank you! I will give the salvina minima a try if the lettuce doesn't make it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan! I usually have some for sale so feel free to send me a PM if you need some, I give a 10"x6" portion. Won't discuss price as this is not the marketplace sub forum, but you can see my price in the Marketplace subsection, or PM me and I'll tell you cost ^^

Btw with accuracy of water changes. Getting temp within 1 degree of tank temp is best. What's more important is pH. If you know the pH is different from tap/ro to tank, add new water very slowly/gradually over a longer period. If its the same pH you can carefully pour it all in at once-just try not to blast your betta/plants around. When I add water into a betta tank or planted tank where water level is low from water change I use a clean sandwich bag-place on surface and pour onto that to disperse water in a way that doesn't push anything/one around the tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh I hate when that happens thankfully our post lady and mail man make things right if they mess up they Both like their jobs and have been at it for years 😃


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sounds like a plan! I usually have some for sale so feel free to send me a PM if you need some, I give a 10"x6" portion. Won't discuss price as this is not the marketplace sub forum, but you can see my price in the Marketplace subsection, or PM me and I'll tell you cost ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Btw with accuracy of water changes. Getting temp within 1 degree of tank temp is best. What's more important is pH. If you know the pH is different from tap/ro to tank, add new water very slowly/gradually over a longer period. If its the same pH you can carefully pour it all in at once-just try not to blast your betta/plants around. When I add water into a betta tank or planted tank where water level is low from water change I use a clean sandwich bag-place on surface and pour onto that to disperse water in a way that doesn't push anything/one around the tank.




Darn I've already ordered some on eBay I didn't know you sold it , well if my post lady loses it I'll give you a call lol. Oh wow 1 degree change that is not a whole lot of room for error. Thank you for the tips, all the advice I can get right now is helpful I want to make sure I've got a happy fish!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today I made a pen area for the water lettuce I have that way they don't float all willy nilly over the dwarf hair grass. I used a very soft mesh netting and suction cups . I also picked up some frozen brine shrimp as treats for Sasuke, he begs worse than my dog. I have a hard time knowing when he's full... Does he look like I over fed him? 








Little bugger won't sit still lol. Guess he knows the camera adds 10 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

My community loves cool water changes it simulates rain. 

OH! I'm probably going to be getting a bunch of corys ordered this weekend! Finally found an awesome deal for 16 of them both bronze and albino <3 I'll be splitting them between 3 of my tanks ^^


----------



## themamaj

Haha he looks fine just full belly  I am more impressed with his coloration every time see him. You are doing great with such meticulous care of him and water parameters. Intrigued by mesh around water lettuce. Have some on order myself. Postal service not much better here. Hope you get your plants soon.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Haha he looks fine just full belly  I am more impressed with his coloration every time see him. You are doing great with such meticulous care of him and water parameters. Intrigued by mesh around water lettuce. Have some on order myself. Postal service not much better here. Hope you get your plants soon.




Aww thank you . If you want to know what I used for the water lettuce corral just let me know! It was super easy and quick to put in, Sasuke doesn't seem to mind either. Hope you get your plants too!! Mine finally came looking a little rough, I'm hoping they're recover. Seems like water lettuce just doesn't ship too well in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> My community loves cool water changes it simulates rain.
> 
> 
> 
> OH! I'm probably going to be getting a bunch of corys ordered this weekend! Finally found an awesome deal for 16 of them both bronze and albino <3 I'll be splitting them between 3 of my tanks ^^




Pictures please when you get them!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

In other news the wonderful and talented Ashley aka Ashleynicol3 on here has made me a wonderful crochet plushie of Sasuke!!!! She did such an incredible job don't you think? Even my husband was impressed lol! I cannot wait to see if he flares at it because it looks just like him !! I can't believe how quick she made him too it only took her 2 days ! I think she is taking commissions right now if you're interested her etsy is Ashleygurumi . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

They should show up Wednesday, we are waiting till after everything else is paid.

But all the albinos are going in my community, I'm splitting the 10 bronze between my sorority the guppy fry tank. I already have 2 albinos so I'm thinking 8 would make a nice school ^^

When I get the community moved over to a 50g I'll be hunting down some corydoras splendens <3 a stunning emerald green on the black gravel oh yes :3


----------



## ashleynicol3

Yay, I'm glad you like your lookalike! He'll be on his way to you this week! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Incredible crochet fish! Perfect likeness!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Gosh so here I am at 11 a clock at night thinking about buying another betta. Why why why did I go online today? Have I been bitten by the betta bug? I think so . He reminds me so much of Sasuke I'm in love. Should I go for it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

He's pretty !


----------



## Sadist

Haha, I've spent hours of time browsing gorgeous fish. It reminds me of a song from wow wow wubsy -- _Look look look, don't touch! Even though you want it so much!_


----------



## Crash

Goodness, every time I see your avatar I can't help but stop for a moment and admire it! Sasuke is one of the most beautiful koi I've ever seen, especially since I rarely see long-finned koi bettas. That other guy you're looking at is also very gorgeous! I _love_ the splash of blue on him!

P.S. Your newts are adorable!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Haha, I've spent hours of time browsing gorgeous fish. It reminds me of a song from wow wow wubsy -- _Look look look, don't touch! Even though you want it so much!_




Haha love the song but I'm afraid it's too late lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crash said:


> Goodness, every time I see your avatar I can't help but stop for a moment and admire it! Sasuke is one of the most beautiful koi I've ever seen, especially since I rarely see long-finned koi bettas. That other guy you're looking at is also very gorgeous! I _love_ the splash of blue on him!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Your newts are adorable!




Aww thank you, I think they're all quite adorable too!! I could spend hours everyday watching them all. I'm amazed that such little creatures have such big personalities lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

This weekend I took a course on CPR, emergency oxygen, AED training and basic first aid. I had a blast! I learned so much helpful information on how to save a life if I needed to. I ended up with the top score in the class . We have a little 2 almost 3 year old in my family, my nephew who hasn't been in our backyard pool yet. It makes me extremely nervous. Since my brother in law is fighting cancer no one has had the time to take my nephew in the pool and get him started swimming. My sister is a very protective mother, she just keeps saying "no one else should teach him but me" but with the cancer, and her having to support them all she just hasn't had the time. I wanted to get certified first that way if anything happened while we were teaching him or if he some how God forbid he snuck outside when my mom wasn't looking I could save him. Better safe than sorry is my thinking. My mom and I are going to start working with him this week , I know he's going to hate it but it's just too dangerous living in Florida and not knowing how to swim! As far as the fisheys go Sasuke is doing great still, battling algae a little bit in his tank, I'm still so new to this planted tank thing I'm not quite sure how to fight it. I'm dosing ferts and CO2 and I cut down on my photoperiod, I hope this all helps. The water lettuce has bounced back from the dead, everyday there's a new giant root coming down . On Thursday hopefully there should be a surprise in the mail, stay tuned .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

The place my daughter goes has them practice jumping in the water (without any flotation devices) and swimming back to the wall and climbing out. That seems like the most important thing for little ones to learn is how to swim to the side and get out if they fall in! I hope your nephew gets to swim a bunch!


----------



## mingking

So nice of you to teach your nephew how to swim! Sending good vibes to your brother in law as well. 

I'm a newbie to planted tanks too but I read somewhere that ferts can promote algae growth so you may want to do some googling to see what you can reduce.

Btw, I purchased the same tank as Sasuke for my betta, Aquaman! It came yesterday but was broken  but I'm getting a new replacement tomorrow. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> So nice of you to teach your nephew how to swim! Sending good vibes to your brother in law as well.
> 
> I'm a newbie to planted tanks too but I read somewhere that ferts can promote algae growth so you may want to do some googling to see what you can reduce.
> 
> Btw, I purchased the same tank as Sasuke for my betta, Aquaman! It came yesterday but was broken  but I'm getting a new replacement tomorrow. Thank you for the recommendation!




Oh no!! That stinks! Did you order it from amazon? Show us some pics once you've got it all set up !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's the new tank I've set up for the betta coming on Thursday. I wanted this one to be much more low tech, still have a Anubias and I'm going to add in some salvina minima. The heater is taking a while to warm up the tank but I think it should be there by tomorrow, I've got it on a timer, off 30 minutes and then on 30. I think I'll name him Sushi .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Yes! I ordered off Amazon  I was supposed to get it Monday and it arrived but broken. Thankfully, Amazon is great and gave me a free replacement that's arriving tomorrow!

Your new betta tank looks fun! Sushi is a cute name too.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Ugh a bunch of my plants died in the community tank sigh just got the sorority plants reorganized so they can get Cory tank mates tomorrow too. But now my community looks bare and I hate it... 


Amazon is great as long as it's not live animals and plants because those are 3rd party sellers and things can get messy I also really like eBay I've purchased from a few sellers and many of them are wonderful


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh! I found another koi for you to look at! It's on eBay Live Betta Fish HM Koi Orange Black White Blue Raging Tiger New Male Imp | eBay


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Ugh a bunch of my plants died in the community tank sigh just got the sorority plants reorganized so they can get Cory tank mates tomorrow too. But now my community looks bare and I hate it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is great as long as it's not live animals and plants because those are 3rd party sellers and things can get messy I also really like eBay I've purchased from a few sellers and many of them are wonderful




Oh no . The seller substrate source on Amazon is actually pretty good. I've gotten all my plants from them, and they've always arrived heathy and pest free . Maybe give them a shot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Oh! I found another koi for you to look at! It's on eBay Live Betta Fish HM Koi Orange Black White Blue Raging Tiger New Male Imp | eBay




Yeah I saw that guy lol. It was a toss up between him and Sushi, I went with Sushi because he looked healthier and the seller had better reviews. Something looked off about that guys caudal fin, it looked damaged to me. And well if that's their best picture of him I'd be afraid to see him when he would arrive . He was also up for sale once before and something happened and he was reposted. Seems kinda scammy to me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

The pothos has arrived (thank you Sadist!) !! And this is now a cat free zone , good thing too because I'm tired of popping allergy pills when they sleep on my pillows lol. I also discovered our little fry friend and boy has he grown. I thought Sasuke ate him for sure! Ignore my squeak at the end of the video I was so focused on the tiny fish that when Sasuke came into view he surprised me haha. 







https://vimeo.com/168931628


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous! And you found the fry! I guess he hid from Sasuke very well!


----------



## Autumncrossing

In other news I'm very worried. I got my bloodwork done a few days ago and I had an appointment in 3 weeks or so. My doctor called and said I need to come in as early as possible and rescheduled my appointment for Friday . Now I'm super freaking out. I've had thyroid conditions since I was in 5th grade, so it was just a routine blood draw. I'm not sure what's going on .. Keep your fingers crossed for me that it's not something crazy!!! I'm so scared .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today my crochet Sasuke arrived!!! Ashely you did a great job, do you know how I know? Sasuke flared it looks just like him LOL!!!! Thank you again it's so beautiful ! @ashleynicol3
https://vimeo.com/169125889


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleynicol3

Omg! I love this video! Thank you for sharing. I'm glad he made it to you safe & sound and I'm glad Sasuke likes it/is mad at it. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Hope your blood draw results were okay!

Sasuke's red flare is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> Hope your blood draw results were okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke's red flare is so beautiful!!!




Thank you me too!! And thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Guess who made it home today?!?! Meet SUSHI!!!! I tried giving him some pellets and he spat them all out  very different from Sasuke, he gobbled them all up right away and wanted more when I first introduced him to the tank. Hoping this little guys stomach settles down and he eats tomorrow. He's way longer than Sasuke, his caudal tail is HUGE! Wish the lighting was better in this tank, I might get another finnex clip on not sure yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleynicol3

Gorgeous! And Sushi is such a cute name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I now have 18 corydoras aneus I ended up putting all 10 of the bronze in the sorority because with just 5 of them the tiny things were freaking out ... the albinos are all happy in the community tank I do need to hunt down an air stone for the sorority now though 

Oh! I have every one of my Betta boys nesting by feeding them mosquito larvae! Talk about effective! Even my little EE guy


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> I now have 18 corydoras aneus I ended up putting all 10 of the bronze in the sorority because with just 5 of them the tiny things were freaking out ... the albinos are all happy in the community tank I do need to hunt down an air stone for the sorority now though
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I have every one of my Betta boys nesting by feeding them mosquito larvae! Talk about effective! Even my little EE guy




Wowee that's a lot of fish lol! Those albino guys are adorable . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

2 of the albinos were already in my community ^^ I love the little things when the Bron ones get bigger I'll move a few of them but for their peace of mind I'm leaving them alone


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yesterday was water change day on most of the tanks, everything is nice and clean... For now . Sushi still won't eat pellets, he tastes them and then spits them out. I even tried the soaking in garlic thing, no luck. Sasuke thought it was extra delicious though lol. This morning I went outside to check on the pond and instead found a snake drowning in our pool (that CPR life guard course paid off I guess....?). I brought him inside and set him in my temporary terrestrial tank, my grammy loves snakes and she's coming tonight . I'm still not sure what kind it is, maybe a corn snake. I'll have to get a picture of it later as its resting now inside a log. Here's a quick video I put together of the clean tanks . I'm not sure why the video quality is so fuzzy . In other news I ordered a finnex stingray for Sushis tank , it should be here tomorrow! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Kitttttties!!!!

Looking at your salamanders makes me want one or a few ADFs


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> Kitttttties!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your salamanders makes me want one or a few ADFs




They're awesome little guys  they don't move a whole lot though. Well unless there's food in the tank... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Great video! Love seeing salamander/newt swim. Cute kitties! Your tanks are amazing. Is the light you have a finnex clip? Need to get a new clip for Chance. His has fizzled out.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Great video! Love seeing salamander/newt swim. Cute kitties! Your tanks are amazing. Is the light you have a finnex clip? Need to get a new clip for Chance. His has fizzled out.




Thank you . yes it's a finnex fuge ray, and it's amazing! It really was a nice upgrade from the stock light, I'm going to try out the stingray next for Sushis tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Chance is in a Fluval spec 3 gallon. Do you think that size would work on that? Do you like the clip?


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Chance is in a Fluval spec 3 gallon. Do you think that size would work on that? Do you like the clip?




I don't have experience with the fluval spec in particular, but I'm using the fugeray clip on my 3 gallon marineland so I think it would work just fine . It grows dwarf hair grass very well so I'd say it's medium to high light on such a small tank. Personally I love it, it's a pretty slim sleek design, it fit on the back of my tank like it was made for it. I found a DIY on adding a dimmer switch to it, I've ordered the parts and my engineer husband is going to try and put it together for me lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That sounds great. Have tried several times with hairgrass but not have it carpet like yours. So pretty! What type CO2 do you have?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm using the fluval mini co2 kit, it has some flaws I had to alter it a bit. Let me know if you want to know the specifics . From what I've heard DHG needs CO2 to grow really well. It certainly seems to be working well for my tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here is the snake that I found in the pool, we believe it was a Florida pine woods snake. We let it back go in the garden last night after showing my grammy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Aww cute little snake! At least he wasn't poisonous I really don't mind snakes but it's a rare occasion I get anywhere near something that has hypodermic needles in its mouth * shivers a little* though it's funny seeing someone freak out at me picking up a little water snake they look alot like a water moccasin except the head is egg shaped


----------



## themamaj

Cute little snake. Life saving class put to good use


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke and Sushi are doing well this morning , Sushi still won't eat pellets... But I've caved and have been giving him frozen brine shrimp and frozen bloodworms . I can't bare to see him go hungry. The finnex stingray came in for his tank, I love it I can finally see him better! Sasukes plants are really taking off, the dwarf hair grass and water lettuce are getting huge!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Looks great!


----------



## Sadist

What a cute little snake! I've never seen one so tiny except the baby ones at the pet stores that shouldn't be for sale. I'm glad you rescued the little guy.

Wow, the light and CO2 are really working with your plants! I'm jealous!


----------



## themamaj

Me too! Plant envy lol


----------



## SilviaAndScales

Hey, I've just been silently staking this journal for a while lol. I saw these cuties at a pet store yesterday and thought of your newts. I know they're very different but still, very cute. Axolotls are adorable.


----------



## themamaj

Axolotls!!!! How lucky you are to find in store. I love my axolotl Coconut. They are similar to newts and lots of fun to have.


----------



## Sadist

I love them, too! We would have one right now if they were warm water animals.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today Sasuke got new friends. His expression says it all... "Mom what the heck is this?" Haha . I was worried about the bio load even after being assured on here that it would be fine. Tomorrow is water change day though, and the nitrates have crept all the way down to zero, despite me dosing fertilizers as well. These plants really use their stuff ! I think the snails will do great. Any name suggestions for these guys? I'm leaning towards the three amigos, keep it simple . Newts and shrimp alike are also curious.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lovely photos! I'd name them for the 3 muskateres (loved the old Disney version from the 90s): Athos, Porthos, and Aramis.

Hope they are all boys, nerite eggs are a real pain.


----------



## mingking

HAHA! Sasuke is so curious but offended at the same time, at least that's what I think he's thinking! Three amigos sounds great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

What pretty snails. So cute seeing Sasuke's reaction! Funny newts are curious too.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hahaha! He's so cute


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was a lucky day! A member on here was selling her aquariums so I acquired 2 new marineland contours and a bunch of extras including spare LEDS, adjustable heaters, and food ! She was extremely generous, I feel like I got a great deal . I spent the day cleaning out the new tanks with hot water and vinegar, they sparkle like new now! I'm putting them in storage for when I move out in December, I'm going to surprise my husband with one of them and a betta of his very own (he's been asking for a crowntail for a while now.) Today is also Friday which means water change day, I've already done the bettas now moving on to the newts! Matt and I are having a small pool party tonight and some pizza with friends, hoping the weather holds up! It's been awfully stormy this week.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

How lucky to acquire some Marineland tanks! Cant wait to see them after you aquascspe. I know they will be beautiful. That is great that your husband enjoys bettas too. Do you have to move the newts out when clean tank? Hope the weather holds and you have a great evening with friends.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> How lucky to acquire some Marineland tanks! Cant wait to see them after you aquascspe. I know they will be beautiful. That is great that your husband enjoys bettas too. Do you have to move the newts out when clean tank? Hope the weather holds and you have a great evening with friends.




It took him some time getting used to all the animals, as a kid he was never allowed a pet (not even a fish!!) and he was terrified of dogs especially my big German shepherd. But he has come a long way now, he has newts of his own that he takes very good care of  and my shepherd adores him. I think he's ready for his first fish .
I used to take the newts out to clean the tank but it was too stressful for them I think, so lately I have just been leaving them in and vacuuming around them. I'd be lying if I said I've never accidentally almost sucked one up . Luckily they're too big to go up the tube Lol! 
Thanks it looks like it's clearing up!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Accidentally caught a frog other day with vacuum. :shock: It didn't hurt him at all just back pinned to tube. Poor guy looked a bit shocked but then hopped/swam away. Good thing tube is small. You'll have to post picture of shepherd. My hubby had a half shepherd growing up. Such sweet and great dogs.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Shepherds are the best, I've had them since I was a kid. My old shepherd passed away back when I was in Highschool, poor guy had several seizures a day for many years. We did everything we could to help him and save him. He was my best friend. He would walk me to school in the morning and wait on a hill in front of the building all day until I got out. 
The new guy is just so smart and sweet. Everyone in the neighborhood knows him by name and all the kids run up to pet him all the time lol. He loves the pool and car rides more than anything . This is my boy Dante. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

He is gorgeous. Look at him in the pool!!! Looks like begging. So cute!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I've noticed in just the few days I've had the nerite snails algae has really been cut down!! I had this gross yellow stuff on all my new tubing and suction cups and I'm starting to see it fall off as the snails go at it . I'm a very happy camper right now lol. In other news I've been cruising eBay and aquabid dreaming about what fish I'll get next lol. I'm so excited for our move this winter, I'm really looking forward to the extra space to set up a fish/newt tank room! Check out these cool guys I found. And look, my shrimps had babies !! Little guy is chowing down on some blood worms with his family. Sasuke says hello











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, look at that beard! Love the baby shrimp, too.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Omg that blue and black fish! That is stunning!


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Omg that blue and black fish! That is stunning!




I know right?!  if I had more tanks... Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I was looking at the orange koi just yesterday! He's BEAUTIFUL!!!

And omg the shrimp! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilviaAndScales

MysticSky22301 said:


> Omg that blue and black fish! That is stunning!


Agreed! Looks like the night sky! Is it a male plaket or female? I honestly can't tell lol. Judging by the ventrals I'd guess female?


----------



## Autumncrossing

SilviaAndScales said:


> Agreed! Looks like the night sky! Is it a male plaket or female? I honestly can't tell lol. Judging by the ventrals I'd guess female?




The description says female, I have no idea either lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Introducing the worlds most spoiled fish... LOL! I got him a name tag made of stone . In other fishy news I have convinced Sushi to eat flakes now! I went to the local pet store today and picked up some frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, cyclops, and daphnia for treats . I think they will be very happy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

your plants are so healthy and green! What ferts do you dose? And do you use CO2?


----------



## themamaj

How neat! Love rock.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nova betta said:


> your plants are so healthy and green! What ferts do you dose? And do you use CO2?




Aww thank you . I'm using "micros and macros" from nilocg, he sells them on Amazon. He sells dry ferts as well if you have a large tank! I just put in some root tabs for the DHG as well and I'm using a fluval mini co2 kit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

Autumncrossing said:


> Aww thank you . I'm using "micros and macros" from nilocg, he sells them on Amazon. He sells dry ferts as well if you have a large tank! I just put in some root tabs for the DHG as well and I'm using a fluval mini co2 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I have been looking for a good CO2 kit, I'll look into fluval!


----------



## themamaj

I use the Fluval as well and like it a lot. 

What is the other type of rock you have in tank?


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> I use the Fluval as well and like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the other type of rock you have in tank?




They're seiryu stone aquascaping rocks I got off eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Really beautiful.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Really beautiful.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yesterday was water change day. I felt so tired and lazy I only got the fish tanks done. Waking up early every morning this week to take my relatives to the airport has really worn me out! I'll have to finish the newt tanks this weekend. The nerite snails are really doing a number on the algae, I'm afraid I'm going to have to buy algae wafers for everyone soon! In other news I start my new job on Monday at the YMCA, I'm pretty excited! I'm a little worried though because I already had a vacation planned in August I had to ask off already.. I hope it's okay. I've had a bad experience in the past asking off work for a week. One of my old jobs laid me off when I did that. I'd hate to get the job and already get laid off lol. I also have a 5K on the Fourth of July, it's called the Watermelon run. I've done it for the past 7 years, I'm hoping they let me off for that one too . Sometimes I think I am a little too busy lol.








Sasukes tank mid water change, I have to take out all the water lettuce so I can scrub stuff down in the back. I'm pruning these things everyday, they've taken off in all my other tanks too! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Wow they look so fabulous. I wish you could work that magic on some of my tanks. Are you running CO2 on both tanks?


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Wow they look so fabulous. I wish you could work that magic on some of my tanks. Are you running CO2 on both tanks?




Thank you  I'm just running CO2 on Sasukes tank right now. I think picking easy plants for the low tech tanks has really helped keep things looking nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I want to point out that nerite snails can get picky and not eat wafers and veggies. If they aren't eating those, you can grow algae on a rock in a bowl of water in the window. I'd get 3-4 rocks and rotate them so the snails don't starve to death.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> I want to point out that nerite snails can get picky and not eat wafers and veggies. If they aren't eating those, you can grow algae on a rock in a bowl of water in the window. I'd get 3-4 rocks and rotate them so the snails don't starve to death.




Ooooh I did not know that!! Thank you for letting me know  luckily I have an algae pond in the back yard lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Tonight has been a weird night. I was bored and scanning Zillow homes like I always do (I don't know why I just love looking at houses lol) and I thought hey I wonder what my grandpas house is going for now a days? I look it up and it's for sale. Strange I thought no one told me. So I asked my dad, he had no idea either. I asked my aunt, no idea either. And no ones heard from him in a very long time. My aunt even drove by the house and it was seemingly empty, car gone, dog gone, etc. Now my grandpa is a very well off man, he owns multiple houses and his own businesses. After further research tonight I find that they have all been sold. No one can find my grandfather. He's a very smart man, college educated and right in the mind so the family is puzzled as to where he could have gone... And the scarier question.. Why?? He's been fortunate enough to have already traveled the world, and he doesn't have a particular fondness for traveling anymore. He's always been a tad secretive. I'm dying for answers right now... Any ideas anyone? I just pray him and my nana are okay.. I'm fearing the worst right now . We're going to try to call again tomorrow since it's Father's Day.. Fingers crossed we get some answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Very strange. Will pray all ok!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there! I'm lucky enough to have a dad who loves fish too. He's the one who taught me to take care of animals and I blame him for my great love of all creatures great and small! Matt and I are taking my dad to see finding dory today and I drew him this card . Still haven't heard from my pop pop yet  hoping he calls us back later.









A couple of my dads fish in his 300+ gallon saltwater tank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is the most awesome card! Happy Father's day to all. What gorgeous tanks!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw thank you mamaj! 
Just got a call back from my pop pop turns out everything is seemingly OK! He apparently just listed all his homes on Zillow for "fun"? Seems strange to me but just glad he is doing well and we got a hold of him!! The movie was FANTASTIC!! And the little short Piper in the beginning was so adorable. My dad loved it all  I think it was a success! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh look at this beautiful betta I just stumbled across . So tempting lol , is it December yet?! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

He's beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Please tell me that yellow head thing is common lol!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness that fish is breathtaking! So happy to hear granddad ok. Guess good way to see how property values are going?! Movie sounds so fun. I can't wait till get grandson again so we can go. Petco keeps marketing these Paradise Bettas that are blue and yellow for the movie. They need to quit this marketing because starting to really like them haha. So many pretty bettas out there.


----------



## Nova betta

themamaj said:


> Petco keeps marketing these Paradise Bettas that are blue and yellow for the movie. They need to quit this marketing because starting to really like them haha. So many pretty bettas out there.


I know right! I thought I could resist but it's getting harder and harder each time I go to petco!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh I wish I knew where a petco was lol . This morning I came home to a Sushi with torn up fins! Bad Sushi! I removed his plastic plant days ago so it wasn't that, everything else in there is live plants. Only thing I can figure is maybe the Anubias roots? I have no idea. I took it out for good measure. Water quality is good, I added some stress guard just to
be sure. This morning was my first day at my new job life guarding, I had to wake up at 4 am.. Needless to say I'm exhausted and ready for bed already but nope... Class time . Ready for this term to be OVER! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Maybe Sushi started fin biting? Ugg. 

Good luck with this semester!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I hope not  it looks like tears to me.... But then again he won't stop wiggling around for me to get a good look lol. It's like long strips not really semicircular bites. I've totally given up trying to photograph him haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Maybe take a video?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Good idea . 
https://vimeo.com/171567261


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

It looks like biting to me :-( It's still smart to look for anything else that could have caused tears. Maybe stuff in some more floating plants or a leaf to give him shade?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw dang it . I don't think I could even fit many more floaters this is the top of his tank. The guy I got him from kept him in a beanie baby container (what the heck right?) so maybe the space is just too much for him and freaking him out? His tank is crammed full of plants I don't know what else I can do .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Or maybe he's rebelling because he doesn't want to eat flakes? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Is that what your feeding him? Flakes?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yes I'm feeding him Omega One flakes, which actually look pretty good to me high seafood protein. What's the issue? He wouldn't eat NLS or any other pellet I tried. He gets a variety of frozen myosin, bloodworms, brine shrimp, daphnia, and cyclops but I had to get him on a stable dry food as I'm going on vacation soon and my caretaker can't feed frozen foods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

ThatFishThough said:


> Is that what your feeding him? Flakes?




If you compare NLS with Omega One flakes the Omega One actually has more protein. And the protein comes from similar sources as NLS: whole salmon, black cod, krill, shrimp. So maybe I'm missing something here but what's so detrimental ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

LOL Nothing! I was just wondering. It's fine --- It's just that flakes are known to cause bloating & SBD.  You're good, though. I prefer OO Micro Pellets. :3


----------



## Autumncrossing

ThatFishThough said:


> LOL Nothing! I was just wondering. It's fine --- It's just that flakes are known to cause bloating & SBD.  You're good, though. I prefer OO Micro Pellets. :3




I really doubt a high quality flake fed in moderation causes SBD and bloating anymore than pellets. I'd love to see the scientific papers though if you have them? Again he won't eat any pellets, micro or not I've tried every brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

.... Scientific Papers?.....


Cmon, I was stating an opinion based off experience. No need to get all defensive. I said it was okay. .-.


----------



## Autumncrossing

ThatFishThough said:


> .... Scientific Papers?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon, I was stating an opinion based off experience. No need to get all defensive. I said it was okay. .-.




I've heard a lot of people don't like flakes I thought you might have some real facts, I wanted to know why. I enjoy scientific papers about fish I was being serious not defensive. I wouldn't go around throwing terms if you don't have evidence to back things up, and I really don't appreciate you criticizing how I take care of my animals without any details.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Alright, I wasn't. Have you not paid attention to what I was saying? I was being friendly, "Stating a fact based on experience", and honesty, I wasn't "criticizing how you take care of your animals". 

Oh, and I wasn't "throwing around terms".


----------



## MysticSky22301

One more f my boys has a couple of spits, he's perfectly fine he had them when I Bought Him but I think it's just the stress of swimming with those really long fins x.x or it could be from flareing too hard ( sounds weird I know) let him settle in and keep his water in top condition he should heal alright unless he's biting


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> One more f my boys has a couple of spits, he's perfectly fine he had them when I Bought Him but I think it's just the stress of swimming with those really long fins x.x or it could be from flareing too hard ( sounds weird I know) let him settle in and keep his water in top condition he should heal alright unless he's biting




Aw I'm glad your boy is fine . Thank you for the advice! What do you do if they are biting? Anyway you can make them stop?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

There isn't much you can do about biting, sometimes a different sized tank fixes it or more shall water it can also be caused by stress how long have you had him?


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> There isn't much you can do about biting, sometimes a different sized tank fixes it or more shall water it can also be caused by stress how long have you had him?




Almost a month now, maybe he's still adjusting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Got some good videos of the newts eating breakfast and the snail. Sasuke doesn't seem to bother him thank goodness! I really love his personality https://vimeo.com/171754624https://vimeo.com/171755584










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I love your snail! It's gorgeous! I'm glad Sasuke is okay with it, too. The newts are really cute.

On flakes vs pellets -- I think that comes up because most flakes have a lot of non meat fillers to get them into flake form. These fillers (the same as poorly made pellets) can cause digestion issues. Another issue is that flakes are hard to portion out, and it's easy to overfeed them. An experienced fish keeper with high quality flakes likely won't have those two problems. These are my opinions based on personal experience and experiences of others I've read on the forum over the past year or so. I'm sure you've seen public places where flakes aren't properly portioned -- flakes floating at the surface, sunken into the gravel, and clouding the water. Fish with strings of poop hanging on because they're constipated.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Autumn loves watching Sushi, and I think he likes watching her too lol! 









Little fat newt belly. After they eat a lot they look like little blimps in the water. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Wow, I love your snail! It's gorgeous! I'm glad Sasuke is okay with it, too. The newts are really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> On flakes vs pellets -- I think that comes up because most flakes have a lot of non meat fillers to get them into flake form. These fillers (the same as poorly made pellets) can cause digestion issues. Another issue is that flakes are hard to portion out, and it's easy to overfeed them. An experienced fish keeper with high quality flakes likely won't have those two problems. These are my opinions based on personal experience and experiences of others I've read on the forum over the past year or so. I'm sure you've seen public places where flakes aren't properly portioned -- flakes floating at the surface, sunken into the gravel, and clouding the water. Fish with strings of poop hanging on because they're constipated.




 Thank you for the explanation I've been wondering about this for a long time!! I think a good way to avoid over feeding flakes it to just look at the belly, when it looks slightly rounded it's a good time to stop! Sushi isn't one to over eat either, when he's done he will spit it out. There was a lot of variance with pellet size, I was confused when I first got Sasuke, some people would say feed 10 pellets a day while others said 4 I started just going by how his belly looked as well. Some days he must swim around more and needs an extra pellet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Snail is so pretty. What kind is it? Love newts eating! What are you feeding them?


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Snail is so pretty. What kind is it? Love newts eating! What are you feeding them?




It's a nerite snail, I want to say it's a "tiger", he's an awesome little guy! He's always cruising along lol . I get them Canadian night crawlers from Walmart. It's always a funny item to buy, the reactions from the cashiers is hilarious. Strangest one yet was the cashier asked to see my drivers license??? The biggest downside to newts is that they're so small, you have to cut the worm up.


----------



## themamaj

Carded for worms! &#55357;&#56834;Hilarious! That's what I buy for axolotls. They have to be cut up in bite sizes as still juvenile. Sadist sent me this great video on worm prep. I loved it because the guy said the worm crawling on top was the "volunteer" for the day. Now always laugh when grabbing my worm to chop. Do you happen to know shelf/fridge life of them? 

I like that snail pattern. May have to look for one of those. Love my nerites. Mine are all zebra striped.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Carded for worms! &#55357;&#56834;Hilarious! That's what I buy for axolotls. They have to be cut up in bite sizes as still juvenile. Sadist sent me this great video on worm prep. I loved it because the guy said the worm crawling on top was the "volunteer" for the day. Now always laugh when grabbing my worm to chop. Do you happen to know shelf/fridge life of them?
> 
> I like that snail pattern. May have to look for one of those. Love my nerites. Mine are all zebra striped.




LOL volunteer, I love it haha!!  I always feel so bad . Circle of life and what not I suppose though! Between my husbands newts and mine we usually go through the entire cup of worms in 2 weeks. (Probably why my newts are so fat.) They really keep much better if you put them in the fridge, though you probably already knew that lol. I think you can keep them longer if you add some compost or something, I have no idea how that works out though. 
I love those zebra ones, I have one in Sasukes but it always stays in the back . Unfortunately the horned nerite in there was DOA, I gave him a few days but he never moved. Took him out and it was the worst .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I found this yesterday in the newts tank, could it be a snail egg?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Hmm not sure could be. My snails will have little white dots on glass. But always have some pond snails that sneak in.

Yes i still feel bad cutting worms as know it is a life too. Too tender hearted. I keep mine in fridge in cup with mulch. Seem to last awhile. May get some fresh this week and feed others to birds.


----------



## Sadist

I've always seen snail eggs in clusters, but who knows?


----------



## mingking

That snail is SOOO beautiful! 

I like your tip on watching the belly. I think I'll do that too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

I loved the fat newt blimp! 

I feed Psalm Omega one flakes too because he is in with the guppies. I agree, they are a good food.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sushi is doing much better, his fins look to be almost healed and he has made his first bubble nest since being here . I made a few changes: I removed all the plastic plants as well as the Anubias in case he was cutting himself, I added a little AQ salt and stress guard, and I cut down on his lighting period. Finally got a picture of the squiggly worm lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Such beautiful tank. Sushi is most gorgeous betta! Happy to hear fins better. Love little bubble nests. Happy boy 😊


----------



## Sadist

I love the water lettuce and bubble nest! Sushi is gorgeous, too.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm not sure what that is? Do newts lay eggs?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw thank you guys, I'm so happy he's finally comfortable lol! Crazy fish !
I'm not sure if it's a newt egg, I don't think so... They normally are in clumps I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Are the fluffy roots in the water from the water lettuce?


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Are the fluffy roots in the water from the water lettuce?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

My bettas would love that! I'll look into finding some


----------



## themamaj

Did you get Sushi and Sasuke from the same breeder? If so do you mind to share or pm me. Really lovely lines and coloration.

Always enjoy pictures of your fish and tanks! Would love to see some more salamander/newt pictures too.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Did you get Sushi and Sasuke from the same breeder? If so do you mind to share or pm me. Really lovely lines and coloration.
> 
> 
> 
> Always enjoy pictures of your fish and tanks! Would love to see some more salamander/newt pictures too.



No actually different people! Sasuke was from Sirinutbettafarm on aquabid and Sushi was from the user drive24five on eBay, I think he got him from Tapongbettas on aqua bid. Overall both the sellers were excellent, really nice people and they seemed to really care about their fish. I am a little uncertain if they were the age they said they were though, at 3.5 months they claimed. I don't know enough about bettas if that was accurate or not but both guys came to me full grown so who knows. I think Sirinutbettafarm was the better breeder, Sasuke eats a lot better than Sushi and he's never fin bit. He's also got quite a bit more spunk, sushi doesn't flare much and is just squirmy hehe. Very different personalities! Thank you for the compliments .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so happy I got Sasuke and Sushi. I love that every morning they're both so happy to see me and ready to eat it just makes my day . I never thought fish could be so beautiful and interesting. My boys love their brine shrimp, in order to feed Sushi I have to make a hole in the water lettuce so i can see him lol! I went to the pet store and noticed they had live brine shrimp, I might get some next time. They also had baby chameleons, soo adorable! In life news I've started my animal behavior class at the college, oddly enough I'm hating it. The teacher is a real weirdo . I miss my neurobiology course lol. I'm also missing archery season, it's just way too hot outside right now to be shooting. I can't wait for the weather to cool off so I can get outside more. Just extra pool time lol . The pine apples are almost ripe now and ready to eat, just a few more days.
















My archery gear up on the wall. Those are the arrows I made this past winter. I'm supposed to be working on some for my husbands friend but I keep forgetting .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Love the pictures! Your tanks are amazing. The baby chameleons are adorable! I feel like they need to fatten up, though.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Omg omg omg baby chameleons!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Guess who I found sleeping in a pot? LOL! https://vimeo.com/172960815


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yea I agree they did look thin  I think they have a hard time finding food small enough for them to eat since they're so little. I've heard chameleons in general are hard to keep too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have tiny mealworms? They are fatty I use them on my new Bettas all the time, and as conditioning food lol


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have tiny mealworms? They are fatty I use them on my new Bettas all the time, and as conditioning food lol




Whatttt where do you get little meal worms?! Lol I want some! Are they good for bettas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

They seem to be fine for Bettas ^^ they plump up rather quickly and I haven't had issues with constipation so far 

I actually ordered my original stock from rainbow mealworms, I now raise my own in 3 drawer towers it's SO easy I needed smaller ones for my chorus frog they are tiny but I have all sizes from microscopic to about 1in, I failed at crickets and with a bunch of critters to feed including some 8inch + gold fish I just found this to be a really cheap option 

The coin is a us quarter I've had this little frog for about 2 years now if you want to learn how to raise mealworms just message me I doubt you can find them in the pet store small enough for your babies


----------



## mingking

Sushi in the pot is like, "Who's there? You?! EXCUSE ME!!! I WAS SLEEPING!!!!" 

Lol!! So cute. 

You can feed bettas mealworms??? I'm tempted to try now! How much do you feed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, love the video!

I've never seen meal worms that small! How awesome.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Woah that's fascinating!!! Not sure I could raise them though, the bug form really scares me . Good info to know though! I LOVE your frog!!! So cute!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I pick out 2-3 little ones they can swallow whole or a larger one I can break up with tweezers as long as the pieces are smaller than your pellets. The smallest ones they sell 1/4 in are too big and have to be at least broken in half 

Think about the size of a mosquito larvae o.o pointed tweezers are a must or you can crush them completely


----------



## MysticSky22301

So... Thea escaped into the breeding tank during a flare session today I have a new spawn log up


----------



## Sadist

Oh, ha! Gotta love the Oops spawns.


----------



## themamaj

Loved Sushi video! Wait what...no I wasn't sleeping. Too cute. Wow at archery stuff. Beautiful display. Chameleons so cute! Loved seeing pictures. Fresh pineapple...oh so jealous  Eat some for me.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Autumn if you want to message me I might be able to get some tiny mealworms to you


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Autumn if you want to message me I might be able to get some tiny mealworms to you




Ooh thank you that's very generous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

Hey Autumn, that blue sand in Sushi's tank, where did you purchase it or what brand is it?

I think it would look cute mixed with the black&white sand in Keanu's tank


----------



## MysticSky22301

Your welcome ^^


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crash said:


> Hey Autumn, that blue sand in Sushi's tank, where did you purchase it or what brand is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look cute mixed with the black&white sand in Keanu's tank




I'm sorry I actually don't remember the name of it  I got it at my local pet store I think (pet bazaar) if you're ever in the area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Yes I was curious about sand too. Very pretty and nicer look than gravel.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Went to a petco for the first time today after picking up our race packets for the water melon Fourth of July 5k. This will be my 7th year doing the race, a big milestone for me I now have a watermelon shirt for every day of the week. I've ran it some years with friends, others alone and for the past 4 years with my husband  and again this year. They call it the watermelon run because there's a water melon eating contest at the end . I was impressed with petcos selection, no dead bettas but they looked rough still living in those tiny cups.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

No one shows the females  I founda couple of my girls at Petco including my orchid Aurora  they are so pretty some times


----------



## Autumncrossing

I only saw 2 females or so and they looked really bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

that's not good at all most people don't want females because they don't have the fins but I have 6 of them in a 10g tank and live watching them interact


----------



## themamaj

Second from bottom yellow multi is gorgeous! I would have nabbed him. Mustard has some pretty contasts and cute butterfly. Seeing lots of diamond eyes lately. The dragon scales can be pretty invasive and hard on eyes but dragons sure are pretty. Wish there was a more successful treatment for the eyes so all these boys can maintain good vision. Love seeing pictures. 

Good luck with race. Always wanted to try a 5k but never did. Need to get back to running. Fun weekend. Happy 4th!


----------



## Fenghuang

I am green with envy over your store selection. And also your fish and fish tanks. Especially your fish and fish tanks. They look fantastic.



Autumncrossing said:


> Yea I agree they did look thin  I think they have a hard time finding food small enough for them to eat since they're so little. I've heard chameleons in general are hard to keep too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little late to the party, but what about flightless fruitflies? They're fairly undemanding to keep and raise. I had tiny _Drosophila melanogaster_ for my bettas, but _Drosophila hydei_ are a little bigger and might be just the right size for your baby chameleons.


----------



## MysticSky22301

By the way that blue male with the yellow fins <3


----------



## Autumncrossing

Fenghuang said:


> I am green with envy over your store selection. And also your fish and fish tanks. Especially your fish and fish tanks. They look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to the party, but what about flightless fruitflies? They're fairly undemanding to keep and raise. I had tiny _Drosophila melanogaster_ for my bettas, but _Drosophila hydei_ are a little bigger and might be just the right size for your baby chameleons.




Thank you for the compliments  and the advice but those are not my chameleons lol I took the picture at a pet store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> By the way that blue male with the yellow fins <3




Yes!! He was my favorite too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Second from bottom yellow multi is gorgeous! I would have nabbed him. Mustard has some pretty contasts and cute butterfly. Seeing lots of diamond eyes lately. The dragon scales can be pretty invasive and hard on eyes but dragons sure are pretty. Wish there was a more successful treatment for the eyes so all these boys can maintain good vision. Love seeing pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with race. Always wanted to try a 5k but never did. Need to get back to running. Fun weekend. Happy 4th!




That yellow guy my husband pointed out too lol , he was pretty cute! Yeah I thought the same about the dragons it's a real shame... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I hate diamond eye... why they market these poor fish I have no idea


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was also water change day, knocked out Sushi and Sasukes tank and just got done doing the orientalis tank. Everyone just got fed too, it dirties up real quick lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang

Autumncrossing said:


> Thank you for the compliments  and the advice but those are not my chameleons lol I took the picture at a pet store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh lol. I was thinking that was *a lot* of chameleons but I didn't think too much about it haha. My reading comprehension today... >.>


----------



## Autumncrossing

In other news I just ordered a used Garmin vivoactive. I needed a new water proof watch for my job and my old fit bit just broke. I'm super excited because it can track swimming laps!!! I swim every day at the YMCA and I've been a competitive swimmer for over 12 years, I think I'm going to have a lot of fun with this new toy. My husband is also a computer programmer so he's working on a custom watch face for me with an animated Sasuke swimming around whenever I look at the time ! I'll put up some pictures of it when he's all done. I'm so glad I'm in love with a smart man hehe .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

That's so awesome! A swimming fit bit thing is really cool Nice watch idea, too.


----------



## themamaj

Oh that would be so cool to have something that tracks swimming. And a customized Sasuke...oh I would order that ! 

Newts tanks are so pretty! They are the cutest. How many do you have total? I sure hope my water lettuce grows roots that long. So pretty!

Your tanks are so beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's the prototype of the watch so far, he put in the little pixel graphic @Tourmaline drew  (I hope that was okay, he just needed something to demo with!) It looks really nice on the watch in the sunshine, now I can see Sasuke everywhere I go haha .
https://vimeo.com/173269946
He's going to add every few seconds Sasuke will swim to the top and make a bubble nest as well as the app tracks my food so when I input data pellets will drop and he can eat too lol!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Oh that would be so cool to have something that tracks swimming. And a customized Sasuke...oh I would order that !
> 
> 
> 
> Newts tanks are so pretty! They are the cutest. How many do you have total? I sure hope my water lettuce grows roots that long. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Your tanks are so beautiful!




If we can get an artist on board he might start doing custom ones for people! I think it'd be pretty awesome! I have three newt tanks in total with 11 newts all together . The water lettuce so far has been the easiest plant to keep, it grows in all my tanks and looks oh so nice! I've been scooping it out by the handful every water change . Thanks again for the nice words!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is the most awesome animation! Way to go to your hubby!!


----------



## MysticSky22301

What do you do with all the extra water lettuce?lol 

That watch is so cool!


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> What do you do with all the extra water lettuce?lol
> 
> 
> 
> That watch is so cool!




I usually throw it in the pond, we have a major algae problem or I'll put it in the 20 gallon newt tank it's got a lot of extra space at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Wow!!!!!!! Your hubby is so awesome!! I didn't even know you could do that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

He's the best !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

More progress, check out the little bubbles he's blowing  and he added battery life and date .
https://vimeo.com/173295932


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I need to find some lettuce do you know how well it will ship?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Water lettuce doesn't ship very well unfortunately... I had a couple packages and they didn't make it. I ended up going out and finding it in the wild here, apparently it's invasive in FL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

We finished the water melon run!! Woohoo!! Happy Fourth of July everyone! Today is also water change day for the blue tailed newts .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Happy 4th I'll be heading out in a fishing trip in a couple hours, I'm excited to finally get my grandpa's carp Bait recipe right! I hope I make him proud and catch something good today  ( I miss him he passed away last July) it's the little ones fist fishing trip! This is going to be cute ^^


----------



## themamaj

Love the app! I would never get anything done from watching it all day  Happy 4th! Great pictures!!


----------



## mingking

Happy 4th!!! You and your husband make a great looking couple! 

My family went down to the states for Olive Garden (none here in Canada) for my mom's birthday. And as we were crossing the border around 10pm, we saw fireworks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

Autumncrossing said:


> Water lettuce doesn't ship very well unfortunately... I had a couple packages and they didn't make it. I ended up going out and finding it in the wild here, apparently it's invasive in FL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I had shipped DWL in for my 23 gal and it's pretty much gone now  leaves just shrivel up and turn gray. If my stragglers don't make it I'm going to give in and get Red root floaters or something, stuff grew like a weed for me until it mysteriously died out over the last winter.

Shame floaters aren't readily available in LFSs, you would think with them being so popular in the AQ hobby that every store that sells aquatic plants would have them.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crash said:


> Yeah, I had shipped DWL in for my 23 gal and it's pretty much gone now  leaves just shrivel up and turn gray. If my stragglers don't make it I'm going to give in and get Red root floaters or something, stuff grew like a weed for me until it mysteriously died out over the last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame floaters aren't readily available in LFSs, you would think with them being so popular in the AQ hobby that every store that sells aquatic plants would have them.




That's a shame, may have died from the cold? It is a shame, they're such great plants for soaking up nitrates. I think they aren't available because they're an invasive species, in most states they are illegal to ship in. A lot of times they get so thick and massive they block water ways completely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> Happy 4th!!! You and your husband make a great looking couple!
> 
> My family went down to the states for Olive Garden (none here in Canada) for my mom's birthday. And as we were crossing the border around 10pm, we saw fireworks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You too! Aw thanks . That's awesome that you guys come here for Olive Garden haha! Is there nothing like that over there? How cool . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Love the app! I would never get anything done from watching it all day  Happy 4th! Great pictures!!




Lol me either, I keep watching little Sasuke! Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Happy 4th I'll be heading out in a fishing trip in a couple hours, I'm excited to finally get my grandpa's carp Bait recipe right! I hope I make him proud and catch something good today  ( I miss him he passed away last July) it's the little ones fist fishing trip! This is going to be cute ^^




Wow that sounds exciting!! Sorry to hear about your pop pop but what a sweet way to remember him. Do you guys eat the fish after? Hope you guys have a great time!! Take lots of pictures of the little ones I'm sure when they get older they'll enjoy looking back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

There is an Olive Garden about an hour from my house but I've heard it sucks LOL so we'd rather go to the states for the real thing and go to target as well which we don't have here anymore. Target lasted for about a year, I think, and then closed down because their prices were more expensive than the Canadian stores. 

We also don't have Cheesecake Factory here! And the closest one is Seattle and we've made many questionable trips just to eat there LOL Once, my sister and I drove to Seattle for Cheesecake Factory, only spent about $80 on shoes and clothes and when we got back to the border, the border guard was like, "So you drove for 3 hours just for cheesecake? And only spent $80..." I was scared she wasn't going to believe me and we'd have to be checked but I guess I was convincing enough haha

Man... I really want some watermelon after looking at your photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Lol that's great . Aww target is the best, there's one by my work I love going to. Never been to the cheese cake factory, must be good though to drive 3 hours!! Too funny about the guard good thing she let you go lol!! The watermelon was great this morning we had like 5 slices each! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Cheesecake Factory has great pasta, better than Olive Garden, in my opinion. I wouldn't say it's AMAZING because it's not ~authentic~ Italian but since my family really only goes out to eat Asian foods, our tastes for western food is very basic LOL! 

I was also wondering, do you change the filter cartridges for the contour tanks? I just learned reading from some other threads that it's not really necessary to change filter inserts and to just rinse them in tank water but that was for the aquaclear filter. I bought a bunch of cartridge replacements for the contour a month ago and if it turns out I don't really need to replace it, I might just return some of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I used to change the filter cartridges then I heard the same thing. Now I just do my water change and at the end take the cartridge out and shake it in the old tank water bucket. It seems to be working well .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke has been a busy boy. I feel bad, my schedules been all over the place these past few weeks the light is getting turned on at different times every day . Doesn't seem to be upsetting them much though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, "This is my water lettuce! Back away!"


----------



## MysticSky22301

She had a blast playing with her cousins most of them are older than she is but she wore holes in the knees of her pants chasing them! We didn't catch anything but yeah I love fish fries during the summer I grew up fishing for dinner all summer long and canning veggies in the fall, then hunting the first part of winter. there are so many things my papaw (grandpa ) taught me that I use every day. Including the importance of family and respect that so many people lack, I'm already passing things on to my daughter and she's only a year old  

Ok I'll stop rambling lol


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> She had a blast playing with her cousins most of them are older than she is but she wore holes in the knees of her pants chasing them! We didn't catch anything but yeah I love fish fries during the summer I grew up fishing for dinner all summer long and canning veggies in the fall, then hunting the first part of winter. there are so many things my papaw (grandpa ) taught me that I use every day. Including the importance of family and respect that so many people lack, I'm already passing things on to my daughter and she's only a year old
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll stop rambling lol




Aww that's awesome that she had a good time!! That sounds like heaven, you must live way out in the country?! I've always wanted to hunt and grow my own food, it just seems better for the environment. I don't like how most of our meat comes from cramped up nasty farms that don't treat their animals right. Lucky you had a good teacher!! . Did you hunt with a gun or bow? I've gotten decent with a recurve over the years but still not confident enough to use it, I'm too afraid of making a mistake and the animal suffers . Is it true one deer will last your family an entire year?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I've hunted with both And a cross bow^^ I was a natural I've hunted with a shotgun, it doesn't take much for me to learn a new firearm ( unless it's a handgun) I grew up in a tiny Iowa town most of the back yard was garden lol .I got the basics from family on a few things like traps and hand made shelters and just ran with it. I learned I could do anything as long as I kept trying


----------



## Sadist

My great-grandmother used to insist that the store meat was too bloody (ie the animal wasn't killed and drained properly before the meat was harvested). I've noticed that in chicken at the store, too, and of course who knows how often the processing equipment is washed? 

I've seen people around here with enough land will raise 2-3 calves to adulthood and use them as food. They get that super expensive "only grass fed" meat, and they probably get a discount on their land taxes for using it for agriculture.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Quick little update video of Sasuke . He now has a black dot on his head lolhttps://vimeo.com/173649677


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, flop!


----------



## mingking

Haha! I wonder what he saw in the grass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaw, he is so adorable. I love the new black spot.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Husband took me to the petstore after an errand today and we got some
live brine shrimp! Their first time eating it lol.https://vimeo.com/173686095https://vimeo.com/173686176








Kitty being silly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Sushi is soooooooooo beautiful with that beautiful blue streak. Ahhhhhhhhh

Did you do anything to the live food to prepare it? I want to try live food one dis if I can ever find it here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I just rinsed them in a net since they live in salt water seemed to work okay lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Sasuke has been a busy boy. I feel bad, my schedules been all over the place these past few weeks the light is getting turned on at different times every day . Doesn't seem to be upsetting them much though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing more fun than coming home to bubble nest  That is so pretty with the water lettuce in background. Happy fish


----------



## themamaj

Wow have never seen live brine shrimp. Very cool videos. Sushi so funny do I eat it do I flare oh wait this stuff is goood! Sasuke looked like he loved the hunt and gobbled every bite. Kitty is very cute.

So tell me about this filter change/no change thing. Maybe I am changing too much.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Autumncrossing said:


> Is it true one deer will last your family an entire year??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It can if it's a larger deer, the small ones don't stretch that far lol


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Wow have never seen live brine shrimp. Very cool videos. Sushi so funny do I eat it do I flare oh wait this stuff is goood! Sasuke looked like he loved the hunt and gobbled every bite. Kitty is very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me about this filter change/no change thing. Maybe I am changing too much.




I was told that the filter hosts the majority of the good bacteria in your tank, so you don't really want to throw it away and put in a new one unless you absolutely have to (it's falling apart or something ). But you still have to clean it to get rid of all that debris blocking the flow, so you just take your water change bucket full of old tank water and kinda swish it around and then put it back in the tank. I also learned that the carbon in the filters isn't good, because it also takes out good nutrients like all those ferts you're dosing. Most people will cut out the carbon part and leave the spongey section. So far I haven't bothered with that, seems like my plants are getting plenty nutrients.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, I love the look on his face with the live food.


----------



## mingking

Ooooh I never knew that about the carbon! Interesting... My plants are okay and since they're all easy plants, I think I'll keep them in like you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMO

Your bettas are gorgeous!!  Did you have a good experience ordering fish online?


----------



## Autumncrossing

JMO said:


> Your bettas are gorgeous!!  Did you have a good experience ordering fish online?




Thank you! Yes it was actually much easier than I thought! Everyone arrived in perfect condition . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Tonight there was a bird in the house. I was relaxed in bed when I saw something come flying down the hallway at me, thinking it was a palmetto bug I screamed bloody murder lol. Matt came running to save me, he was all calm and macho haha. I finally realized it was a bird!! We caught it with a jacket and let it go outside. Ignore my odd stare at the camera I didn't know if he was recording yet or not lol.https://vimeo.com/173853953


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

It looks like Sushi is back to biting his tail . I'm not sure why I haven't changed anything except giving him live brine shrimp as a treat. Speaking of treats I left my blueberry cobbler out and my kitty ate the whole thing . I had no idea cats liked blueberries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke doing a little flaring










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

In fishey news I found someone selling a used CO2 system with a solenoid!!! I'm super excited, this means I can plug it into a timer and not have to manually set it on and off everyday! The fluval system has been a real pain, I have had to schedule my whole day around the stupid thing and set a 30 minute timer every morning and then an 8 hour timer to remind myself to shut it off. Hopefully it gets here in time before we head up to North Carolina! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I really want to get into the co2 business. I've been watching some YouTube videos and it looks so confusing XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> I really want to get into the co2 business. I've been watching some YouTube videos and it looks so confusing XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Aw it's really not that bad! I could make a quick video tutorial of the parts and how they function if you'd like . I was scared at first too. I think the fluval system was a good start, it's not complicated but you outgrow it fast and you can't really add automation to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Wow!! If you don't mind, that would be so helpful. Thank you!!

Yeah, I don't even know where to start haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMO

What is the CO2 for? Hope you don't mind me asking!! I'm very new to the whole live plant keeping but I can tell my betta really enjoys the live plants in the tank!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'll make the video later today if I have time .

Co2 is essential for plant growth. Animals inhale oxygen, while plants intake co2 during the day and out put oxygen. This process is called photosynthesis, the plants take the sunlight, co2 and water and create sugar and oxygen. So as aquarium keepers we supply extra CO2, fertilizers and lighting and we see significant growth. Some plants like dwarf hair grass actually require injected co2 to grow well. Too much co2 is a bad thing though as fish need oxygen in the water (or also out in the case of a labyrinth fish like a betta) to breath. So during the daytime we put the co2 on as the plants will consume it and at night we turn it off when the plants stop taking co2 and instead use up a little oxygen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Kitty likes cobbler  One of mine will eat anything she can get into. The other doesnt really bother food except has a real love for lemon pound cake. Go figure! Came home one day from work and she had managed to push container off counter to break open. She was one happy kitty basking in her pound cake. Stinker!

Hate to hear Sushi is biting. Some just seem to be prone to that and not necessarily anything you do. Could be boredom or just get tired of dragging long fins around. Sometimes a tank mate will help get mind off tail. Maybe a nerite snail? 

Will look fwd to CO2 video. Great you had a chance to get one with solenoid.


----------



## Autumncrossing

That's hilarious that she ate lemon pound cake lol!! I wonder can cats taste sour stuff? Not sure what to do about Sushi it's a new tank so there's no algae and apparently I suck at growing algae in the windowsill lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Growing up, we had a cat that liked cooked chicken meat but only if it was spiced the way we spice our own food (garlic and onion powders, salt and pepper). Funny kittens.


----------



## mingking

Froooooooogs!!! Lol I love my frogs so far and my betta watches them a lot, doing weird things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Okay so here's my video, I realized as I did it that I'm not great at explaining things and I could have used another hand lol! I hope it clarifies a little bit for you... A couple things I forgot to add is that co2 affects your pH that's how the drop checker with the pH solution works, it'll change color based off of your tanks pH. Please feel free to ask any questions I'll try to explain more! https://vimeo.com/174276138


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh wow, I'm glad you made this video! THANK YOU!!! The co2 checker thingie (lol) is so useful! 

Once I figure out the co2 stuff, I really want to grow dwarf hair grass too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Haha yes the drop checker is great!  very easy to tell if you have the right amount of co2, green=just right, yellow= too much, blue=too little ! It's really pretty simple. All you need is a regulator, co2 cartridge, co2 tubing, diffuser, solenoid (I recommend), check valve, bubble counter, and a drop checker (thingy!). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was water change day for the bettas, everyone's still kicking . Sasuke is starting to look fat, he's gotten very thick lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I was looking at old pictures today, it's amazing how the plants have grown!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMO

Beautiful set up!!


----------



## mingking

I LOVE the dwarf hairgrass!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Me too!! It's just the coolest stuff! Sasuke seems to like it too, he loves flopping all over it haha .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Guys Sushi did it again. Yesterday I cleaned his tank it's so nice a perfect he had a giant dinner of brine shrimp and when the lights went out he was perfectly happy. This morning his fins are in shreds . I have SO many floaters in his tank what's the deal!? I've noticed he only does it at night, could the dark be freaking him out? Maybe since he can't see well he thinks his tail is another betta fish? I just don't know what to do with him they were almost healed from
the last time too .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I decided to go nuclear, I broke out the dry erase markers. I noticed whenever I take notes sushi is fascinated with the marker so maybe if I decorate his tank he'll be entertained. He seems to like it so far lol. I'm going to find some more little ornaments to put on the bottom as well to amuse him. Unfortunately the Camboda died off because the water lettuce blocked out all light, it didn't seem to make much of a difference in his tail biting anyways . Im also now searching for a dim night light, perhaps the glass looks more reflective when the lights are out because he only bites at night .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I guess there could be something that bothers him at night. I recall reading one person finally blacked out the light on the heater, and that helped her fish. It could be something like that or something reflecting on the glass, who knows?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hmm yes didn't think about the heater, it's a glowing little red light. Maybe he sees the red and it freaks him out. Sasukes tank has the same heater but it's hidden in the back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So I figured what the heck I'll make this a daily thing. Everyday I'll draw sushi a new drawing for his entertainment and post it up here lol. I'm getting some more colors so I'll get more artsy with it . So today begins art day, I'll also put up some of my other stuff I've made over the years just for fun. Can't wait for the holidays and holiday themed tank drawings lol.
Day 1









Day 2









Art stuff I've done 









And Dante with a hat on because why not? He's getting easier to mess with in his old age, hehe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

I LOVE the dragon painting! <3 Dante is cute, too.


----------



## Sadist

I love the art! Dragons are my favorite. I'm amazed at your wood carvings, too. I could never get the hang of carving.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> I love the art! Dragons are my favorite. I'm amazed at your wood carvings, too. I could never get the hang of carving.




Thank you  although those are actually not wood but clay ! I enjoy wood carving too though haha. Dragons are my husbands favorite too, I did that artwork for his video game that he programmed . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Some more art, I enjoyed making bears years ago. I'd draw my own pattern and sew it all together.









I made these dancing figures out of dove wrappers, I called it "in love with chocolate" haha 









An artichoke I made for my moms kitchen, i painted using coffee.









Tigers for school English project









And some cute things










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

WOW!!! Wood carvings!!! How long does that take to do? And how amazing wowowowowowowow!!!

And I'm learning so much from your journal!! The heater light thing is interesting and something I can watch out for in the future with nippy boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, even more amazing that it's clay! That gradeschool experiment where they make you make something of clay blindfolded -- well, that's pretty much what anything clay looks like when I make it and can still see it. I really love the tigers, too. They're my favorite right up there with dragons.


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> WOW!!! Wood carvings!!! How long does that take to do? And how amazing wowowowowowowow!!!
> 
> And I'm learning so much from your journal!! The heater light thing is interesting and something I can watch out for in the future with nippy boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It usually takes a couple weeks, I try to take breaks or else I get too much into it and I'll forget to eat and sleep ! Here's a work in progress I did of the bird








Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of the beginning sculpt I didn't think it would turn into anything I'd want to keep lol! The cool thing about it is the stump base has a secret compartment, I keep my spare keys in there now .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I had a little house guest over the weekend! A barred owl ran into the side of a car a knocked itself silly Saturday and we spotted him just before a HUGE storm. he spent a couple nights in my pet crate until the conservation officer got my message on Monday morning. He hadn't been hurt badly but he was so goofy I easily scooped him up and set him in a styrofoam cooler. Needless to say Monday morning he was up an about looking very healthy if not a little annoyed at being caged and Protested at being stuffed in another box by the officer


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh my gosh!!! THATS AMAZING!!! Wow!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, how lucky is that!


----------



## themamaj

Incredible artwork! Dog so cute. Biters are so hard to figure out. Let me know if find what works for him. Maybe blocking heater view with plants.


----------



## Autumncrossing

This morning my co2 cartridge ran out, about a month ago I purchased a box of 30 or so off brand. They were threaded and roughly the same size. So I go to screw one on and it leaks like crazy! The tank got super cold and co2 escaping into my room agh!! I'm so bummed I spent a lot of money on these new cartridges and they don't work! Now Sasukes tank will be without co2 for two days , which means... Black out. I just want to see my fish lol. In other news Sushis markers are coming today so more tank drawings for his amusement. He hasn't bitten since the new changes... But still keeping fingers crossed. I had a dream last night about bettas, I went to petco and found a cute little blue butterfly dumbo guy. In newt news cinder looked kinda rough last night, he hasn't been eating but he looks huge and bloated. I think the newts have been laying eggs so maybe he's been eating them? Or maybe he's actually a girl and gravid? I'd have to rename him Cinderella. Hope he gets back to his old self soon, he's my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Well I got some exciting news!!! Those eggs I kept finding...? Well I just found out they are FERTILIZED NEWT EGGS!!  One was attached to kili's foot lol! I'm not sure maybe that's what's going on with cinder but I've separated him/her into a separate tank for the time being so that he/she can rest. Now to find out what to do with the eggs. I hope I didn't damage them, the one was really stuck to the foot and the others I had to swirl around a bunch to be able to get them into the net. I would absolutely love to have some baby newts!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Cinders healing temporary tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Babies! Lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

Your artwork is really something else!! I ADORE the bears! 

Sorry to hear about the co2! How frustrating!
BTW where did you get the blue sand?? I LOVE it!

OMG your salamanders are TOO CUTE!!!! <3


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw thank you so much!! . I wish I remembered where I got the blue sand lol I want to say my local pet store. Hehe thank you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Soo I've noticed sushi has tiny little white specks on his tail, I'm worried it's ich. I might just be paranoid I've never really had fish before so I don't know what it looks like. I'm treating his fin biting with Stress Guard I don't know if it would change the appearance. I noticed he rubbed up against a pot once another reason I'm worried. He's eating great and other than that behaving normal. I can only see the little specs on his caudal tail. What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

I would start a new thread with better, clearer pictures & the form. That way, we can tell for sure. <3


----------



## Autumncrossing

Unfortunately that's the best I can get of him, that was like the 50th try. He's such a squiggly worm. Good idea though I'll start a new thread with a video maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sushi flaring at today's sun flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, I hope he scares them away! I don't have experience with ich, so I can't really help with diagnosing it.


----------



## mingking

Sushi's sunflower ❤ 

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! Baby newts! I hope they work out and we get to come along the journey! 

Why do you have to black out the tank if it's running without co2? (Thanks for answering my newbie questions XD)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Me too, really hope the eggs make it although not keeping my hopes up too much! 
So when it comes to the CO2 game there is a balance. You have to balance light, nutrients and co2. If one of these is out of wack then algae will take over. Since my lighting is so intense I'm afraid it would cause an algae bloom, probably not too bad since its only a couple days but I don't want to risk it. Better to just keep everything minimal and let the plants use their storage. Algae on the other hand cannot store as easily as plants so they can't thrive during a black out period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

You draw on Sushi's tank to entertain him? That's such an adorable idea!


----------



## themamaj

Baby newts!!! How exciting. Sushi has soccer balls in tank and art work. What a lucky boy. Hard to tell on tail but I would think ich would have more spots in other areas of body. Just keep eye on it. Hope Cinder does better.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yeah I thought that too about ich, the spots are also a lot smaller than the pictures I've seen of it . I don't know what's going on with everyone . Strange too that it's newts and fish being affected by something, as far as I know newts can't get ich but I'm not certain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

It's weird too because sushi seems very happy and healthy, still blowing bubble nests and he attacks his food and flares at his sun flowers. I thought ich was supposed to make them clamped up and reduce their appetite. Cinder is looking better this morning  he's swimming around on the bottom and the bloat seems to have gone down a bit. It's hard to tell though, he's always been super fat even as a baby lol. Here's a picture of cinder when I first got him, he was just a tiny thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Omg so cute


----------



## themamaj

That is the cutest picture!!! How old was he when you got him?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was a good day, Matt and I went to petco to look at the bettas. Lots of really pretty ones. Sad my favorite one from last time was still there and he looks rough. It turned into an improv date we ended up going to a giant candy store and getting birch beer and peanut butter pretzels  then desk shopping for him. Having issues getting Sushis tank up to 86 degrees the best I can do is 84.5 and that's with two heaters in the tank. Not sure what's going on I have the one set on full blast, it's used so maybe the lady sold me a broken heater. Here's some videos from the pet store, sorry I'm not good with technology like y'all lol! https://vimeo.com/175742215https://vimeo.com/175742382https://vimeo.com/175742495








For all you leopard gecko lovers  cute little babies!








Untidy lizard room? Reorganize with a gecko shelf today!! 
https://vimeo.com/175742727
Candy store ! Matt thought he could get out of the video, ha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sushis tank today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I barely got a look at that green dragon scale male o.o he was shiny


----------



## BettaSplendid

Autumncrossing said:


> It's weird too because sushi seems very happy and healthy, still blowing bubble nests and he attacks his food and flares at his sun flowers. I thought ich was supposed to make them clamped up and reduce their appetite. Cinder is looking better this morning  he's swimming around on the bottom and the bloat seems to have gone down a bit. It's hard to tell though, he's always been super fat even as a baby lol. Here's a picture of cinder when I first got him, he was just a tiny thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That smiling Cinder picture just made my day! Seriously cute. 


:smile2:


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today super rogan helped me decorate Sushis tank lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I have sad news this morning... Cinder passed away in the night. He was a young newt only a couple years old and he was always my favorite.. His death has brought me more than sadness but also fear. There was a ban on all salamander trade across the states due to the health concerns with them world wide. Our amphibian populations are declining at an extreme rate due to spread of disease and a changing climate. I'm afraid cinder might have had something of the sort. The others are beginning to show similar unexplainable signs. I've contacted the salamander forum and some of their more informed people and they also don't know what's going on with my newts. I don't know how to make them better. I feel so helpless...
Rest in peace little cinder...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang

RIP Cinder. Sorry for your loss. That is very sad. :-(


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Poor little baby! Maybe call an exotic vet?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I wish, there are no good vets in my area. They'll just look at them and charge me $250. That's what's happened to me in the past, no medications, no suggestions, nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

What about breeders? Oh have you changed water and brought up the temperature ?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I don't know if it's the same thing bothering Sushi or not. I dosed some copper sulfate in his tank today and I haven't seen him itching so far so that's a good sign but I'm so worried... I don't want to lose anyone else. Strange thing is not all the newts have been effected, my cynops orientalis are doing fantastic.. And no signs in Sasuke yet despite shared equipment. To be safe I went out today and bought Sasuke his own tank cleaning tools so there shouldn't be a risk of further contamination from Sushis tank. I also have set up a terrestrial habitat for the remaining cynops cyanurus... I felt so bad about taking them out of the water but I'm hoping if it's a parasite or fungus it'll die out of the water. Poor babies squealed when I took them out . Also been having a hard time getting Sushis tank up to 86 degrees, apparently bought the heaters I bought from a lady on this website lied to me, they are both broken . Here's the remaining cyanurus habitat, I think I'm going to dose their aquatic home with copper sulfate as well and then do a water change in a few weeks when they're ready to return. I love my animals so much and I try to take the best care of them that I can, I'm so devastated all this is happening and I'm leaving in two weeks as well on a trip . Hopefully everyone can be healthy by then...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I'm sorry about Cinder  sending good vibes to you and your lovely animals and I hope things get better from this point! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> What about breeders? Oh have you changed water and brought up the temperature ?




Betta breeders or newt breeders? No newt breeders here and regardless they wouldn't know what to do. As far as the betta goes I've brought the temperature up. Newts I cannot, they live in cold water. It's been plenty of extra water changes this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so fed up with Sushi... He has tore himself up again this morning after all the new changes. I'm about ready to give up on this fish, he's stressing me the heck out. When fall semester starts I'm not going to have the time to keep babying him. I guess I just got lucky with Sasuke being so easy to take care of. It's just so frustrating I hate seeing Sushi keep hurting himself and I just don't know what to do. I have so much on my plate right now with the newts I feel over whelmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I wonder if the tank is too big for him? I've read somewhere and my uncle has said before that sometimes bettas have issues with too much space... I'm guessing that could be one of the reasons why it's advised to overstuff the tank with floating plants with bettas that fin nip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

That could be it  I talked to his previous owner and he lived his entire life in a beanie baby container before he came to me. I just would feel like an awful person putting him in such a small space.. You can't even fit a heater or a filter in that .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Definitely not in a small cube!!!! I was thinking Sasuke's tank is a good size to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Lowering his water level might help, and then you can try adding a little water each week until his full again so he can get used to the extra space slowly. Kind of like what breeders do with fry tanks?


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> Definitely not in a small cube!!!! I was thinking Sasuke's tank is a good size to try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sasukes tank is actually even bigger than Sushis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Really????!!! I assumed it was a 5G or something. D'oh!! Maybe it's the shape then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm SO sorry about little Cinder <3 I really hope that you can figure out what's going on.
What size is Sushi in right now? Maybe downgrading him to the next smallest size? I've just moved Louie from a 1.7 gal KK to a 3 gal, and I had to move him back to the KK because the larger space made him even more scared. I hope you can figure everything out.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you, I hope so too  I'm trying my best. This week I'm breaking down the 20 gallon and completely sanitizing and re cycling it. 

Sushi is in a 2.5 gallon at the moment. Sasuke is in a 3 gallon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's all you can do. I think you're doing a fine job with what all you've been thrown. Hmm, that's a toughie, I have the Tetra 1.5 gal cube if that's an option for you, I like it, and so did Zanzibar, and also Prince Onyx. But that's up to you. I do like the idea of taking down the water level and slowly adding more water as he adjusts.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Scub everything with vinager and rinse well, the acid kills off bad microbes and algae it will also get rid of fungus I did it when I had an outbreak of fin rot and ich a few years ago that just wouldn't go away after introducing new fish. Mind you my community was only in a 15g at the time 

Just don't give up on them keep trying


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you guys for the wonderful advice, I'm going to look into the Tetra 1.5 gal cube maybe he'll like it better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Pretty sure last night I saw Sasuke scratch against a rock and he's been doing this weird thing where he clamps up on the bottom and it looks like he's breathing heavy. I wish someone on this forum knew what was going on or could give me some advice... It just doesn't look like ich or velvet to me and the medication doesn't seem to be helping Sushi but I know nothing about fish..Praying its not the same thing with Sasuke and keeping a close eye on him.. The medication would probably kill all the plants, I wouldn't know how to deal with that or if the medication is even helping. I did a water change yesterday and rearranged some of the back plants and cleaned the pump it was getting a lot of old roots all over it. We took Dante to Home Depot yesterday to get some 5 gallon buckets, it's so much cheaper than a pet store and then we got some new nets at petsmart. Trying hard to keep all the equipment separated I just hope I'm not too late. Dante is such a good boy, I feel very lucky to have such a well behaved dog but then again it took years of work lol, he's my old man . He met lots of puppies yesterday and got to take home a pigs ear for a treat. He was disappointed when the cashier forgot to give him a cookie lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I am so deeply sorry to hear about Cinder. He was very special. I pray the others will stay well. So frustrating not knowing how to help. Sorry all the issues with Sushi. Biters drive me insane. I have had some fish that have stressed from even a 2-3 gallon tank but been ok in 1.5. You can get adjustable heater in to fit and have room for few plants but maybe you can try lower water level in existing tank first. Also, what about darkening the sides of tank so view more limited. I use cardboard squares in between fish sometimes for that.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you for the kind words. Could you tell me what kind of heater you use in such a small tank? I tried making the back wall dark with black paper and it seems to have driven him more nuts. Maybe i should try another color I'm not sure? Think my next paycheck I'm going to get that tetra 1.5 gal that was recommended. I don't know what to do with the tank full of water lettuce though, I doubt that things lighting will support it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

You could keep the tank he's in going just for the lettuce, add water siphoned off the tanks to it to feed the plants


----------



## mingking

This is the heater I use: Hydor 25W Submersible Aquarium Heater - Original Theo https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EPNLxb6H6CWYP

I think it might fit the tetra 1.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I was awake all last night worrying... Sasuke isn't looking good now either. I'm spending the morning setting up a healing tank for my poor friend. I'm going to treat it like its velvet even though I don't know for sure. Bad thing with velvet is the medication and treatment (black outs) kill plants too. Hence why Sasukes going in his own tank. I'm going to figure out how to deal with the plants later on.. I just wish everyone felt better... This all probably came from the live brine shrimp I got at the pet store. I don't think I'll ever do that again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I hope it helps. I hate that the pet store live food may have been contaminated.


----------



## mingking

I'm so sorry!! So much stress and worry. Please take a moment to hug a friend or animal and do something that makes you happy. 

Just curious, what are you using to treat velvet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I've got some holistic medicine for the plant tank and then I'm using copper sulfate for the fishes. It doesn't seem to be helping sushi but it's all I got. I went to 5 different pet stores this morning, one of them an hour away and not a single one had the medication I was hoping to find (paraguard). I wanted paraguard because most people have used it on planted tanks with good results. Even petco didn't carry it, I'm so disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Dang. If only I could teleport paraguard to you. My LFS has some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I just found some  tried one last petstore and they had it!!! Now to hoping it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So I got this holistic stuff for Sasuke since he's not as bad as Sushi I didn't want to give him too harsh of medicine if I didn't have to. Sushi is on this copper stuff. And Sasukes plant tank is on the paraguard now. Sasukes floating in a bag in his temporary 5 gallon at the moment, the holistic medicine smells really weird... Almost like pinesol, the tank reeks of it. I'm going to cover his tank just like sushi once he's acclimated. I have 10 days until I leave on my trip, I hope that that's long enough for this stuff to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I hope it works! Does the holistic stuff have tea tree oil in it? It has a strong, piney sort of scent.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Not sure if it does or not they just say "herbs" , sure does smell like it though. It's worth a shot I figured, if he gets worse I'm going to put him on the harder stuff . Poor guys, I love them so much I hope they pull through this mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I use half strength melefix but I've been told it's a bad idea because of the oils and Bettas labyrinth


----------



## Sadist

The oils should be blended in the medicine in a way to disperse throughout the water instead of pooling on the top. Here's an article that goes into safety about the medicines: http://www.myaquariumclub.com/the-real-facts-behind-bettafix-and-melafix-11248.html It doesn't go into how the medicines are made to dissolve into the water column instead of float on top, but you get the idea that the medicines are safe if used properly. Apparently, PH can be a factor and the type of infection can, too.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Is melefix usually used then for bacterial infections and sores? Not really for parasites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

mingking said:


> This is the heater I use: Hydor 25W Submersible Aquarium Heater - Original Theo https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EPNLxb6H6CWYP
> 
> I think it might fit the tetra 1.5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes it does. That is what I use. Have also used the 50 watt but just set lower.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke is looking better today  I had my doubts with the holistic medicine but it really seems to be working! He's swimming around energetically again and coming up to the glass when I approach like he used to . I felt bad for him though the tank is so empty so I put a colorful cereal box in front of it, he seems pretty entertained swimming up and down looking at all the colors haha. Sushi is still looking rough, I found out I can add stress guard in conjunction with paraguard though so I'm hoping that helps him. The stress guard has always done a good job of healing his fins. I saw him scratching really bad against the filter last night  I guess this stuff takes a few days to kick in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I've read that raising the temperature can help external parasites fall off faster, and then daily vacuuming to take them out of the water.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yeah I heard that too, Sushis tank has been at 87 for a few days now, I've also been doing a 50% water change everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Glad at least Sasuke is doing better, I haven't ever really had a problem with parasites. I can say I've used ick guard all of 3 times in 8 years and it's always after I get new guppies -_- some times even qt doesn't work.


----------



## Sadist

Yes, store guppies seem to be the worst, hanging out in the nasty store tanks. I always run paraguard after bringing home new fish and feed them food with garlic in it.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I need to get all these high grade meds and stuff x.x I've got basic stuff you get at change stores


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sushi is just looking worse and worse... Been doing water changes everyday, aquarium salt, paraguard, stress guard, no lights in case it is velvet, 87 degrees and the poor guy just looks like death. I'm at a loss at what else I can do I just feel so horrible that I'm not able to make him better. The newts seem to be doing okay, everyone's adjusting to land. Sasuke seems okay to me, I got his new co2 system today and it's awesome. I can't automate it yet because his quarantine tank is taking up all the plugs so I can't fit a timer in there. He's eating great but I'm super paranoid.. Going to give him as long as possible before the trip so that hopefully parasites die off in his tank. The black newts with their cherry shrimp family are as happy as ever, so weird how that tank was unaffected but I'm not complaining, it's a blessing. I've been getting a couple miles of swimming each day at work to destress, nothing is more calming to me than doing some laps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I did an emergency water change around 1 am on Sushis tank he just wasn't doing good, I added another dose of paraguard and stress guard. This morning he's flaring and peppy, so far no scratching yet keep your fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

*cheers* GO SUSHI YOU CAN DO IT!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So more bad news... All of the tanks cycles have crashed. Now while I'm gone the incompetent person watching my fish will not only be dealing with sick fish but also a tank full of ammonia and nitrite. I'm not sure I'm going to come back to live animals  there's no way I can reschedule this trip. Just going to do major water changes before I go again and leave them a bottle of prime although I doubt they will even remember to add it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh no  I'm so sorry. This really really really sucks. Is there a way to check up daily on the person who's caring for them during your trip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I could check up daily but he lies. I was out of town for a day once and he said he'd turn on my lights in the morning. I called him and he said oh no problem I actually already did it!! Well the trip was canceled and surprise I came home early and all the lights were off and no one was fed. I think I figured out a solution though I'm going to add tetra safe start, it detoxifies ammonia and nitrites and you don't have to add prime, actually the stuff works best if you don't do a water change at all for a week so it's perfect for the week I'll be gone. I wish I had a better caretaker but unfortunately since I'm living in my parents house they won't let me hire a professional. As soon as I move out I'm automating stuff and I'm going to find someone I trust to watch my animals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sasuke is back home and seems to be doing okay!https://vimeo.com/177233524


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

He's gorgeous! I love the little crochet/knitted betta next to his tank! 

Boy, I bet you can't wait to move out and have real baby sitters for your tanks! I would have gotten my butt beat black and blue for lies like that. How horrible for you that they're like that with your boys. Hopefully, they at least remember the lights while you're gone so the plants can help with the nitrites and ammonia. Enough light would let the plants deal with a lot of it for you while you're gone.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Glad he's OK!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I really am excited to get out of here! My family just doesn't care about betta fish, they still believe you should just stick them in a cup with a plant and they'll eat the plant and be happy . It's especially annoying because I take great care of their animals when they're gone. Good thing is I've got Sasukes lights on a timer now with the co2 so I shouldn't have to worry about plant death unless something goes wrong ! Still can't decide if I should put the newts into water or leave them on land... It'd be better if they stayed on land for a little longer I think but I'm afraid he would forget to spray them every day .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Good news with the timer! If no one touches the tank, the fish can live for a week or two without food. They won't necessarily be happy about it, but it would keep bad keepers from overfeeding and make the missed water changes not as bad. Something to think about. I hope the newts do okay.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Apparently he's really glad to be back home lol look at the size of that bubble nest! I added a huge fake plant into Sushis tank to help him feel safe while I'm gone... Still not much improvement with him  when I get back I'm buying the tetra aquarium to try him in. Today I'm building some arrows for my husbands friend, I don't care for the design but it's what he wants!!







https://vimeo.com/177553638


----------



## Sadist

I love the bubble nest! What a productive boy.

I like the arrow okay. I'm a sucker for stripes, though, whether it's feathers or fins.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Been a productive day! Went to work this morning then came home and fletched up the arrows then burned... Check out the video . Just sitting to dry and then ready to shoot in the mountains!
https://vimeo.com/177595128










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is hardest thing about travel to me is concern over fish. Hard to find person you can count on to oversee things.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> That is hardest thing about travel to me is concern over fish. Hard to find person you can count on to oversee things.




It really is  I feel like no one else gives them as good of care as I do either lol. I like to feed them three small meals a day so they don't get hungry, I doubt I'll ever find someone willing to check on them that often or to do water changes. And cut up worms...? HA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Autumn I would ^^ if I was closer


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Autumn I would ^^ if I was closer




Hey if you ever want a Florida vacation I'll fly you down, lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I might take you up on that in a couple years ^^


----------



## altheora

Holy cats, he's gorgeous. <3


----------



## LittleMan

Hope it all works out!!!! I'm so sorry to read about Cinder, such a cutie . All the best to you & the little ones 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

LittleMan said:


> Hope it all works out!!!! I'm so sorry to read about Cinder, such a cutie . All the best to you & the little ones
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk




Thank you! I think everyone's coming around, fingers crossed. Me too, I miss him. He had such a sweet personality .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan

Autumncrossing said:


> Thank you! I think everyone's coming around, fingers crossed. Me too, I miss him. He had such a sweet personality .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Autumn, good to read things are looking up. 

Wishing continued improvement!!!!!

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was crazy busy! I had to pack and go to work and clean out the entire 20 gallon for the newts and Sushis tank. I ran all over to different pet stores looking for the right filter lol. The newts are back swimming, it's going to take them some time to adjust again. I'm going to wake up early and swim and then we will be on our way , hopefully they take good care of my little guys, I left detailed instructions and I went over everything with them tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

So cute!!! Have a safe trip! I'm sure your aquatic friends will miss you too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang

The tanks are still so beautiful. I'm glad Sasuks is feeling better somewhat. The newts are also so adorable and interesting...

I'm sorry about the stress with traveling and leaving other people in charge or with access to your fish and fish tanks.

I checked in on my apartment in Georgia this week after being away for a while and discovered that my roommate's friend who recently stayed for a couple of weeks manually turned off my lights for my currently no fish planted tank there. They had a timer on them with a custom dawn to dusk setting but it doesn't work if you switch off the lights. My roommate knows and understands, but I guess they forgotten to tell the friend or didn't think about it. My poor poor lilies especially... I'm hoping they went dormant and will come back.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you so much for the kind words . Oh my goodness... That's awful.. Can't believe they didn't notice the timer!!!! That's my worst nightmare . Keeping my fingers crossed for you that they all come back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Matt and I just checked into the hotel here in NC, it's so beautiful!!! Our room has a hot tub with jets and a full blown kitchen with a stove top and everything's ! I wish we were staying here longer lol. In fishey news my caretaker called and said he fed "Sausage" ... I think he meant Sasuke LOL!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Sausage!! Haha!!!! Oh boy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang

Autumncrossing said:


> Matt and I just checked into the hotel here in NC, it's so beautiful!!! Our room has a hot tub with jets and a full blown kitchen with a stove top and everything's ! I wish we were staying here longer lol. In fishey news my caretaker called and said he fed "Sausage" ... I think he meant Sasuke LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahahahahaha. Poor Sausage, I mean, Sasuke.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, how does sausage even sound like Saduke? Hehe.


----------



## Sadist

And more typos! Sorry.


----------



## themamaj

Loved newt pictures! Hope all do well while on trip. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Just got back from
The trip, everyone appears to be alive and well! More updates tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Welcome home


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you!! . It's so good to be back! We got a lot done up there and also were able to have some fun! I love the mountains and rivers.... We don't even have rocks here in Central Florida so seeing giant boulders is a huge treat for me! Matt and I went fishing one day, he's never been in his life. It was so much fun showing him how to cast, I think he was a little embarrassed at first but he quickly got the hang of it. I caught a 6 pound rainbow trout, we are having it for dinner tonight with fresh corn and carrots! We did lots of hiking to water falls and meadows. For dinner one of the nights we went to this delicious Asian restaurant. Matt got this beautiful sushi, he said it was the best he's ever had. The sushi chef even came out to talk to us and showed Matt how you are supposed to mix the sauces to bring out the flavor of the meat. It was so awesome she was really passionate about cooking! We even got in a little bit of archery, Matt insisted on taking photos... I hate having my photos taken but I guess having a journal now I have somewhere to put them. The hotel we stayed in had a heart shaped hot tub with jets and all, it was so relaxing after a long day .























https://vimeo.com/179065526
And of course here is Sasuke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Missed him too!!! I think next trip he's coming with me .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what gorgeous scenery! It looks like you had a lot of fun and good experiences.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Autumn chilling next to the chicken !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is so wonderful to hear your animals are alright! Looks like a lovely time you had. It appears you ended up in a honeymoon suite! I have never seen such a tub!


----------



## astrummortis

Oh, man. That fish is BEAUTIFUL and those salamanders are totally classy


----------



## Autumncrossing

BettaSplendid said:


> It is so wonderful to hear your animals are alright! Looks like a lovely time you had. It appears you ended up in a honeymoon suite! I have never seen such a tub!




It really was something!! I want one in my room now haha . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I got the tiny copper's from shehick today ^^ they are ADORABLE


----------



## Autumncrossing

Can you spot Sushi? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Is he peeking out from the flower pot?


----------



## themamaj

Such cute picture!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Is he peeking out from the flower pot?




Yep!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I have horrible news... I came home from work today and Sasuke was dead. My CO2 tank malfunctioned, it was on full blast and the drop checker yellow. I feel so numb.... I can't even believe it. He was my favorite fish. I think I'm done with keeping aquatic animals. My favorite newt and now Sasuke. If anyone in the Orlando area would like to take the remaining newts please let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

Oh, no, I' so sorry to hear that. He was an absolutely beautiful fish. SIP, Sasuke.


----------



## mingking

Oh no. I'm so so so sorry. SIP Sasuke. You gave him a great life. I hope you feel better soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh Autumn! I'm sorry


----------



## themamaj

I am so deeply sorry Autumn! Very heartbroken for you.


----------



## Wildsho

sorry for your loss


----------



## Polkadot

Oh no! I always thought he is one of the most beautiful bettas I have ever seen.SIP.

Don't give up,you give your bettas beautiful homes and care. Maybe give yourself some time and try again? Perhaps a low maintenance planted tank without the worry of co2?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thanks guys... I miss him so much. I think everyone here does. I've never seen my husband cry so hard .







There's been a tropical storm hitting us this week too so it even seems like the whole sky is crying. I just feel so guilty.. I shouldn't have bought a used system... It seemed fine so I just assumed. I should have been more careful. I assumed if it did fail he would be fine since he was a lung breathing fish anyways. So many I wish, I should have and could haves. I will never put CO2 into a tank again with animals. He was so beautiful... Even in death. His personality was even more incredible, I never knew a fish could have so much spirit. He flared every time I approached his tank. He ate everything with gusto including a fly that landed in his water. He blew the biggest bubble nests. He liked my work shirt because it was bright red, whenever I put it on he would go crazy flaring at me and kissing the glass. He liked to flop around in the grass. When I saw him I wasn't even looking to buy a fish... But he just stole my heart. I buried him in a pot with his rock that says Sasuke by the pond with the water lillies. I plan on putting a flower in the pot in a few months and take it with me to my new home so he will always be with me.
My dad wrote me a very heartfelt message yesterday, it made me realize I shouldn't just give up... These animals need us. Not just the bettas but the newts too... If it weren't for us caring for them who would? I'm still hurting, I could barely get up for work this morning. Looking at Sushi makes me feel better, I'm surprised.. I would have thought it would make things worse. I really do love these little things... They have so much personality. Sushis tail still looks bad, despite everything I have tried. I'm still trying... I just bought a pack of Indian almond leaves off amazon they should get here soon. I want him to get better. 
Rest in peace little bud, you're swimming with Ponyo now... I hope I see you again someday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I will remember what a beautiful fish he was, his sweet spirit and how deeply he was loved. Most heartfelt thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Aww, Autumn I'm glad you aren't giving up on the aquatic world!


----------



## fernielou

I'm sorry to hear about Sasuke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan

Oh no, so sorry to read this. 😞

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thanks again guys for your support. It's been so rough. I've looked at every betta fish on aquabid and eBay and not a single one has caught my heart. I just don't think it's time yet. I want to set up a very simple, easily managed tank... I have my marineland contour 5's but from my understanding bettas don't like deep water? Would this particular tank be too deep for a betta? And I'm looking into more artificial things like decor and such.. Maybe some little castles that are safe.. Any suggestions? I just want to have fun and enjoy a fish again. I love sushi to pieces, and he's beautiful but I just have never felt that connection like I did with Sasuke. I'll still keep him and take the best care of him of course but my heart keeps searching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I've seen lots of people keep bettas in contour 5-like tanks and they seem to do well. But you might just run into one of my bettas that prefer long tanks over deep tanks. 

Take your time. Maybe now you can spend more time with Sushi and strengthen your bond with him! But I'm glad you're still in the fish hobby  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou

when you find the right one you will know. you still have sushi so you can wait until the time is right. you will be a great home for a new one when the time comes.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you guys, I think you are both right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Matt and I went to petco yesterday, I saw a little koi guy that tugged a bit at my heart strings. I was afraid if I were to get him though he would be sucked up into the filter because he was so tiny so I decided not to take him home. Sushis almond leaves came yesterday, he seems to like them as he blew a big bubble nest right under one. But he bit more at his tail last night. They also aren't making the water dark like I thought they were supposed to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou

Yes! Why are the koi betta at petco so tiny!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

The leaves take a day or so to tan the water. And yes, I really wonder why koi bettas at Petco are so darn tiny too! My koi is still on the small side even after 3 weeks. I have him in the contour 3 with no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Huh, he's not getting any bigger? That's really weird. I'm so worried about keeping such a small delicate thing. What do you feed him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

We feed our little koi boy Omega One Micropellets. He does well with them; some of them are practically dust.


----------



## fernielou

pick out the smaller pellets...today I gave bloodworms. they also eat the detritus worms sometimes I have noticed.


----------



## mingking

He eats the regular omega one betta pellets and NLS. I fed him bloodworms everyday for one meal for the first 2 weeks and now I just give him worms when I remember. He swims great and is more active than my other betta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan

Autumncrossing said:


> Huh, he's not getting any bigger? That's really weird. I'm so worried about keeping such a small delicate thing. What do you feed him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a uber tiny female for my mom and have been giving her Atisons PRO. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Finally I have some good news!!! I've been trying to get Sushi to eat pellets since I got him, he's only ever wanted to eat flakes. Well tonight I tried some omega one pellets on him again and he ate them all this time!!! I'm so glad!!! The flakes make such a mess when he doesn't eat them all! . I also have a surprise on Friday if everything goes well . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Yay! Good boy sushi


----------



## Crash

A bit late here but I'm sorry for your loss of Sasuke  I've always admired his looks and loved to look at the pictures you would post of him. 

It is truly heartwarming to see someone care about these fish so much when so many people just see them as objects, you and your husband have beautiful souls <3 I remember when my King betta, Oshi, passed. I sobbed for a good part of the day, feeling so sorry that I wasn't able to figure out why he had fallen so ill; he was truly my favorite and I've never felt so attached to a fish before. I think we have all had a betta like that at some point.

Give it time, for now you can take your time altering your tank for low-tech plants and getting it how you want it to look. Then it's just a waiting game! Feel free to browse at your LFS and online, don't settle for a fish that you feel you won't become attached to. When you see a fish that really pulls you in, you'll know it's time!

I wish you luck in finding a new little guy bursting with personality that both you and your husband will love


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you Crash for the kind words. He truly was a beautiful fish with a beautiful personality to match. I'm sorry to hear about your king Oshi. It's incredible how such little things touch our hearts... They really do become part of our family. I'm so thankful I have such a sweet and caring husband, I would be in pieces still if it weren't for him! 
I've decided to keep Sasukes old home a show tank for the plants, no more animals will ever live in there. I don't simply want to throw the plants out or let them die... It's not what Sasuke would have wanted I think.. He really loved to play in that grass. 
Sushis tail looks like it's healing a little, over the past week I've gotten to know him better. I think in a way some good came out of this somehow. I would take photos but the little bugger has never been one to sit still lol.







I cleaned Sasukes tank for the first time yesterday since he passed and I spent the day setting up a 5 gallon next to it. It's going to be a very basic tank with just a couple low maintenance plants. Little crochet Sasuke will be watching over it. I decided it won't be for a while until I get another Koi, they all remind me of him. I still feel an emptiness in my heart and you cannot just have one betta I've discovered so, my husband and I decided upon a little white half moon, who the breeder said has a wonderful personality. He was supposed to arrive this Friday but due to a heat wave the seller decided to wait to ship him until the weekend, he should be here Monday. Matt and I decided already a fitting name for him would be Casper (being since it's almost fall, and he looks like a little ghost.). The tanks plants will be arriving later this week as well. So without further ado, meet Casper everyone! And his future home. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Casper is gorgeous! I love his beard. I think it's fitting to get a new pet that doesn't look much like the old one. I still can't look at certain color and fin types without a bit of pain because they look like former pets who have passed.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sadist said:


> Casper is gorgeous! I love his beard. I think it's fitting to get a new pet that doesn't look much like the old one. I still can't look at certain color and fin types without a bit of pain because they look like former pets who have passed.




Thank you , yes I think it'll be good for a change!! I can't wait for him to get here!!

I forgot to share the craziness that happened at work this morning. My part time job is life guarding at the local YMCA and teaching swim lessons. Well today while I was on duty the pool got really crowded, every lane was full except for the middle one where a lady was doing laps. This one customer came out on the deck and asked the lady if she could share a lane with her and also swim laps. The lady was just like "No.". Never in my 10+ years of swimming have I seen someone say No to sharing a lane!! It's a public pool for crying out loud and the swim schedule says you are required to share lanes. The lady then started getting angry and switched lanes and started swimming right into the babies having their lesson. She then got out of the pool and stormed off. I'm amazed at how selfish people can be.. The poor lady who wanted to share the lane was really hurt and confused, I kept assuring her she was in the right! And to think when I was on the swim team I was used to sharing a lane with up to 30 kids at a time. After work I went to the farmers market that they hold every Wednesday at my YMCA. Check out this HUGE carrot I got!! That's a 5 gallon marineland contour right there and it's almost as tall! Lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is the biggest carrot I have ever seen! White halfmoon....how gorgeous...dream fish. I am so happy you are getting another friend to love. I think Sasuke would smile knowing that.Safe travels for Casper


----------



## fernielou

He's a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Added a log and some water lettuce. I have some little fake bamboo plants coming in tomorrow and some of those silly looking Marimo balls . The best photo I could get of sushi, he does not like to sit still lol. Do you see his big bubble nest?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Well the little bit of healing Sushis fins did are now gone again. It's strange how he only bites during the night. I wonder if he has flash backs or memory of being shipped in a dark box, maybe that was traumatic for him? I'm just grasping at straws now lol. Quick question for those of you that feed omega one pellets, how many do your guys eat per day? Sushis belly just never seems to get bigger, I swear the little guy has a black hole in him. Maybe he's just hungry so he's eating himself . I gave him 12 pellets yesterday, which sure seems like a lot to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Well try feeding him more at night ^^ I've seen a few people say they feed 15 pellets a day I guess it depends on the fish really. My old man out eats every single fish except for candy ( it's a boy lol)


----------



## MysticSky22301

Autumncrossing said:


> . So without further ado, meet Casper everyone! And his future home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh! You are getting a little glowing star! ^^ I love these guys and the super black living black holes lol. He's stunning I'm pretty sure he was on my watch list 😆


----------



## Autumncrossing

MysticSky22301 said:


> Well try feeding him more at night ^^ I've seen a few people say they feed 15 pellets a day I guess it depends on the fish really. My old man out eats every single fish except for candy ( it's a boy lol)




I'll give it a shot lol. How old is your old man? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

He was a Walmart Betta, I've had him for over a year now because we bought him a month before my daughter was born. If I had to guess he's about 2 years old. His scales are getting pale and his fins are so long! But he's got spunk still lol


----------



## Sadist

I had a biter who bit no matter how much I fed him. Some people have had success covering up the light from the heater. Apparently, some fish don't like an eyeball-sized glow somewhere in their tank, never mind that they can rest on the other side of the tank and not see it for all the plants and such. It's worth a try.


----------



## Crash

Does he only bite when it gets dark? Maybe you could try getting a super-dim light to put on his tank at night, kind of like a night-light for humans. Maybe the dark makes him nervous :dunno:


----------



## Autumncrossing

I've tried covering the heater, switching tanks, lowering the water, IAL, that stress stuff, different foods, entertaining him with drawings, his tank is right by my bedside so he always is getting attention. Nothing is working for this little fish. I did notice the night I left my computer on he didn't bite, maybe it was coincidental I'm not sure. My husband thinks he's happy still, he's very active and friendly and always blowing bubble nests. I tend to bite my nails a lot and I'm happy as can be most the time, maybe it's just a habit . I just want to make him comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crash said:


> Does he only bite when it gets dark? Maybe you could try getting a super-dim light to put on his tank at night, kind of like a night-light for humans. Maybe the dark makes him nervous :dunno:




Yeah he only bites when the lights go out. I put a light that has a blue "moonlight setting" and he still bit those nights. Maybe he just needs something brighter? I'm tempting to just leave his daylight light on and see what happens but that can't be healthy for him in the long run right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

Autumncrossing said:


> Yeah he only bites when the lights go out. I put a light that has a blue "moonlight setting" and he still bit those nights. Maybe he just needs something brighter? I'm tempting to just leave his daylight light on and see what happens but that can't be healthy for him in the long run right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are nice little LED USB lights on ebay (from China though, so it would take a while to get to you). I used to use 2 or 3 of them on my betta tanks, if you just used one or two (depending on how long the tank is) it may be dim enough for him to sleep but bright enough for him to calm down. Just a thought!

Flexible Super Bright 3 LED Clip on Spot USB Light Lamp for Laptop PC Notebook | eBay

It's less than $2 so not a big loss if it doesn't work.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh very nice!! Is the light very focused though? I'd like it to light up the whole tank just in case if it's shadows or something freaking him out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Does anyone know who on here always buys those beautiful fake water lilies for their tank? I can't remember and I'm trying to find out where she gets them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

The newts 20 gallon got a redo 








I'm going to add some floating plants tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Aww Sushi! Beautiful bubbles. What brand log did you get? Thought of ordering one but all have mixed reviews so didnt know what brand best.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Aww Sushi! Beautiful bubbles. What brand log did you get? Thought of ordering one but all have mixed reviews so didnt know what brand best.




It's a zoo med betta log I think. I've actually had it for years, it was in the newts tank. It grew a ton of beautiful bright green algae on it but then my new snail ate it. I decided to put it in the new tank to jump start the cycle and I bought the newts a brand new one. The newts have always loved it and it feels pretty smooth so I'm hoping it will work for fish too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I got little mini Buddhas for Sushis tank and well one thing led to another lol. Big Buddha meet mini Buddha 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Mini Budda looks like he's holding up the water


----------



## astrummortis

This water is now reached double nirvana!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hahaha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So I found out why there's not a whole lot of tanins leeching into Sushis water. Here I was thinking I got defective leaves Lol. Sushis bubble nest is so huge that it's holding the leaf up completely so it's not even getting wet . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Added a little fake bamboo, the new and improved newt jungle home 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm a little annoyed right now, the seller of my new betta fish has changed the ship date twice now. The first time he claimed there was a warm front, which I was fine with. Now he changed it again for later in the week and i checked the weather in both our areas and it's going to be even WARMER than the first time he was going to ship. I just hope the fish comes soon and he's healthy .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Wow, go Sushi! That bubble nest is amazing! 

I hope the fish comes healthy too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

From what I've read on some seller's sites, many wait until they are shipping more than one fish to save costs and so they can have their designated pick-up person in the USA not have to do their job too frequently. Maybe he keeps waiting for more orders before sending them in a batch?


----------



## Autumncrossing

He's in the USA already, so no excuse there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

Ohhhh, well then I don't know. Ha! Awkard, sorry.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Haha yeah I'm not getting a good feeling about this seller . I asked him why he delayed this time and now I think I've been ignored. So frustrating. He had good reviews except for one that sounds like a similar situation to mine.. I just figured it was a bad buyer and dismissed it because of the other good reviews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

Aw, I hope it works out!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I found this beautiful girl , she looks just like Sasuke. She would have been perfect for him 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Aww pretty girl! If the seller ignored you you can report them, although I'm not sure how. You can definitely leave a note of it in the feedback


----------



## astrummortis

Autumncrossing said:


> I found this beautiful girl , she looks just like Sasuke. She would have been perfect for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a sweetheart!


----------



## themamaj

Wow I think I would like to live in newts house! What a view from their treehouse. Absolutely beautiful. 

So sorry on shipping delays. It is always stressful when one is shipping. Not sure how yours coming but I usually try to do text updates from shipping method so I can try best to be present and make sure fish isn't left on hot porch or mailbox. Safe travels for your boy!


----------



## themamaj

Aww what a pretty girl. Bitter sweet to see I'm sure. Having been missing my dog, Halle really bad lately. She is one had for 13 yrs before Raya. Looking at old pictures tonight. I know she would want me to love another like our current dog but I understand when you miss a special friend they will always be special for who they were like your special Sasuke. We always carry them in our hearts.


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Aww what a pretty girl. Bitter sweet to see I'm sure. Having been missing my dog, Halle really bad lately. She is one had for 13 yrs before Raya. Looking at old pictures tonight. I know she would want me to love another like our current dog but I understand when you miss a special friend they will always be special for who they were like your special Sasuke. We always carry them in our hearts.




It really is. Husband really likes her, if we were moved into our new place already I probably would have gotten her for him. He's so excited to get his very own betta.
So sorry about your pup, we never truly stop missing them. I still cry when I think of my first dog Buddy, he was my best friend. I think they would like us to love another dog too, dogs are the friendliest creatures on this earth... They love you even when you are sad, if you are alone, if you're blind, dumb or lame, they have the biggest hearts! I really hope we get to see them all one day, that in itself would make heaven the happiest place. 

That reminds me, lately my elderly kitty Autumn has been sleeping next to me on the other pillow on the bed. It's a new behavior for her, I think she is trying to comfort me. I'm so grateful to be surrounded by such sweet loving animals.
Here's a photo of her in my sleeping bag. She's hilarious, as the weather gets colder she likes to snuggle up in the warm places. 










And my good boy Dante. This morning I took him to the field and played ball with him. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So I'm trying now to get a refund for the white betta. I'm so heart broken, the seller went through more excuses this morning and was extremely rude. Guys don't ever buy from littlecreekbettas on eBay. I've never had such a horrible eBay experience! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Autumncrossing said:


> Does anyone know who on here always buys those beautiful fake water lilies for their tank? I can't remember and I'm trying to find out where she gets them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think DangerousAngel has some? I believe I've seen some at the chain death-mart/-co in the same area as the bulbs guaranteed to grow random plants if you plant them in your substrate.

Gotta love Sushi's bubble nest! Ha! No more tannins for me!


----------



## Fenghuang

Autumncrossing said:


> So I'm trying now to get a refund for the white betta. I'm so heart broken, the seller went through more excuses this morning and was extremely rude. Guys don't ever buy from littlecreekbettas on eBay. I've never had such a horrible eBay experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your bad experience. It's super disappointing when you have your heart set on a fish and then things fell through. :-(

I briefly glanced at the seller's page and it looks like he is reselling imports. I don't know this seller, but I know some eBay sellers open up bidding on fish even before transshipping. Perhaps he's one of those and there's a delay on the breeders' end? I am not trying to justify it, but could explain him changing the shipping date multiple times. He could save himself and others a lot of grief and trouble if he was upfront about his reasons either way.

Personally, I avoid these types of sales since the sellers themselves haven't even seen the fish in person and have no way of guaranteeing their condition or delivery... Also I am almost certain I lost two Aquabid auctions this one time to a guy who sniped me and later posted the fish on eBay for resale at a marked up price.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yeah it's really making me not want to order from
eBay again... He's now trying to BLACK MAIL me!!! I'm so shocked at this persons behavior. He said "If you don't change your review to a good one I'm keeping all of your money and not refunding you"! The guy is nuts if he thinks he will get away with this. He had so many great reviews which is why I took the chance, I guess I just got unlucky . Maybe you're right about the transshipper thing, that would make sense for him
to keep delaying if he doesn't even have the fish yet, shame shame...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh my! That's so annoying. I wonder if you could write a good review and then once you get your money back, write a bad one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Good news! I told him I was forwarding his blackmail message to the police and he gave me my refund lol. Glad that's over! Jeez too much excitement for a Monday  lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

That's a much better idea haha yay!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Back to searching.... . Does anyone know of any GOOD sellers on eBay or somewhere else? It's not that I don't think the Thai sellers are good I just don't know if I want to go through the whole transshipper thing again at the moment. It was so stressful .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang

Autumncrossing said:


> Yeah it's really making me not want to order from
> eBay again... He's now trying to BLACK MAIL me!!! I'm so shocked at this persons behavior. He said "If you don't change your review to a good one I'm keeping all of your money and not refunding you"! The guy is nuts if he thinks he will get away with this. He had so many great reviews which is why I took the chance, I guess I just got unlucky . Maybe you're right about the transshipper thing, that would make sense for him
> to keep delaying if he doesn't even have the fish yet, shame shame...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty terrible! If it were me, I wouldn't change my review, I'd dispute the charge and file a complaint with eBay. It's not even like you received any goods or service from him, he has no grounds for keeping your money.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Apparently I have nothing to worry about anyways, he just got banned from selling because a bunch of other people also just posted negative reviews too. I hope I never hear from him again sheesh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

That is probably the jerkiest crap I've heard of this week. Ugh! You handled it the right way, though; who wants to get in it with the police, anyway?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I know right?! On another topic, do you guys think this has enough cover and hiding spaces for a betta? I'm new to the whole artificial plants thing so I'm not sure. They all passed the panty hose test and the reviews said safe for bettas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

I'd put that leaf hammock closer to the surface if I'm not mistaken that it's not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

Disgusting behavior on the seller's end. Pretty sure you could forward the messages to ebay support and let them know what happened. Ultimately they should be able to work out your refund.

EDIT: My bad, didn't read the most recent messages somehow  Glad you got it all figured out! There are some rude and crazy people out there.


----------



## Autumncrossing

mingking said:


> I'd put that leaf hammock closer to the surface if I'm not mistaken that it's not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ooh I did not know that's how it's supposed to be used . What else do you think? I'm going to put some live plants in the back filter area for filtration too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crash said:


> Disgusting behavior on the seller's end. Pretty sure you could forward the messages to ebay support and let them know what happened. Ultimately they should be able to work out your refund.
> 
> EDIT: My bad, didn't read the most recent messages somehow  Glad you got it all figured out! There are some rude and crazy people out there.




Yeah I think I'll still forward all the messages to eBay regardless in case if he tries to appeal the ban. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Autumncrossing said:


> Back to searching.... . Does anyone know of any GOOD sellers on eBay or somewhere else? It's not that I don't think the Thai sellers are good I just don't know if I want to go through the whole transshipper thing again at the moment. It was so stressful .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Momo miniatures, indigo girl, emmanuesalgad0, 

I'm not sure if indigo gets bettas though but she's an amazing seller and I love her service

Emma is who I'm getting my dragons from


----------



## MysticSky22301

Mrandmrsbetta ar great as well


----------



## fernielou

You need to file a report with eBay and cease further communication on your part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I have big news!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE!!! I didn't want to mention it because I was so afraid we wouldn't get it. But we did!!! !!! And guys... The best part?? It's got an outdoor glassed in room with a separate AC unit... Bet you can't guess who is going in there ? Betta fish room!!!  we are so happy!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I want that room! ^^ it gave me ideas lol 

I'm so happy for you! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Sadist

I'm so glad you got the house! Bummer on the fish guy. There are a few U.S. breeders on facebook that are worth looking into. RusseltheShihtzu recommended one a while back, so I'll see what I can do to find the info for you. I believe the seller/breeder is located in Texas.

found it quickly: https://www.facebook.com/martias.pham


----------



## mingking

Congrats on the house!!! And so excited to see your future betta fish room! Yay!!!!!!!!

As for your tank, I always recommend broad leaves for bettas to rest on near the surface. IAL work well while they float too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

Lovely house! Congrats on that!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thanks everyone!!! I'm so excited I've never moved before!! We're still waiting to make sure the property manager agrees to fix a couple things, a closet door was broke, and the house needs re painting but he said he would which is why the move in date isn't until November. We'll be going back to inspect it soon but here's some photos from Zillow for now .

















This is where the fish room will be I think, we're going to install some kind of curtains too probably








I figured since it's so open it'll be nice and warm 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash

Is that a hot tub? xD Pool party in the fish room! Woot!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yes it is!!! My thoughts exactly haha!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

WOW! I'm jealous and that really doesn't happen often o.o wait that's not jealousy that's envy lol still rare occurrence


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aww thanks . If you lived closer we would totally have a betta fish party lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Saw panther face hanging out on the front porch tonight. They seem to really be liking the new set up. Little boy won't go back in the water though since I took him out for the parasites. I have to hand feed him every night with a chop stick. The little bugger opens his mouth when he sees me and sits there waiting for a worm to drop in .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Awww he's so cute!

Look what I have I finally got them to eat 4 awesome little mantis's


----------



## Autumncrossing

Woah wait, your betta fish eat those?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

That is SO CUTE! Can you film a video one day of Panther's feeding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh wow poor punctuation lol 


No they decided to sneak in my house and my cats tried to eat them so I saved them. They are in my terrarium ^^ he's eating a cricket


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh phew thank goodness haha! Woah they must be pretty huge if they're eating crickets? I used to keep mantis in my garden, they're great at eating the pests . Are you going to keep them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sure I'll try to get a video tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

They aren't really large I need to get them small crickets, the ones they have now are mediums. What else could I feed them?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I think you could maybe find some flightless fruit flies if you're having trouble finding small enough crickets. Just a guess though, the ones in my garden I let do their own thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Nice future fish room! I totally had visions of converting the hot tub to a large tank. 

I love praying mantis! I second the idea of the wingless fruit flies. If the mantis doesn't eat them, Sushi will. I found them hard to dose for fish and had to chase them off floating things so the fish would attack them.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Is this betta leaf close enough to the surface? I've never seen a fish use one before so I don't know how high up to put it lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's two videos of little boy eating. The second video you can see him better but he's not as hungry and started slipping backwards off the rock so I had to push him back on land lol .
https://vimeo.com/182705231https://vimeo.com/182705547


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Slurp! up the worm! Haha, that's too neat.

I have fish that rest on anubias leaves that close to the surface. I guess it depends on if he likes the light or not. He might certainly use it at night or if he gets swim bladder issues.


----------



## Fenghuang

Mhmmm worms. Lol

I find my big finned bettas appreciate a resting spot near the surface better. So some broad leafed plants like green temple that grow big and tall are loved.


----------



## MysticSky22301

My fishies showed up today^^ very happy 

I have so much fun watching your little friends Autumn they are all so cute!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hey so I've noticed sushi keeps resting on leaves and the bottom and stuff. He never used to do this, is he okay? . He's still blowing huge bubble nests and I do a water change every other day (I'm adding AQ salt and IAL for his fin biting) he's still eating fine, he really likes the new omega one pellets.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is so awesome. Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of fish room!


----------



## mingking

My betta couldn't eat big pellets after his 4-day salt bath. Maybe it's time to stop the salt and see how they fairs? He was able to eat big pellets a week or two after though. 

And thank you for the video!!!! It makes me want to have something water and land as well.


----------



## MysticSky22301

The treatment might be stressing him, it could be making him tired too. 

He could also be board


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hmm I did just start doing salt again , I gave him several weeks break. I might try moving him into a 5 gallon to stop the biting, I've only tried different shaped 2.5's. What do you guys think? Give him more space to explore and a snail to harass ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Sure! Some Fish do great in a larger tank, some don't. I found a few of my boys hate heavily planted tanks others adore it, some just don't care. Keep trying anything because ( unless he's got fish ocd) you will eventually find a solution that works ^^


----------



## Autumncrossing

It didn't seem to help him a long time ago I forgot but I did put him in a 5, I don't think I gave it enough time though and he had the parasite thing going on at the time. I'm going to try at least a month this time and hope for the best. I'm really starting to love this little guy, he's so sweet. Yesterday Matt and I went to look at couches, we found one we really liked but we want to wait to get one. We're going to get all the essentials first like kitchen and bathroom supplies. Today we do our walk through the house to document all damages, if the landlord agrees to repair the things we think are necessary then we will sign the lease with that in writing. Keep your fingers crossed for us ! There are also two auctions from MoMo on eBay ending this weekend .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hehe momo is wonderful isn't she! I know I won't be able to get that steel grey Dumbo im running out of room for fish lol ( needs to find a table that can hold 3-400lbs until Papa and I get my custom aquarium stand built) I'm eyeing a super black pair that's buy it now but I would need to find another tank x.x or divide the 25g we got with along with one of the 10g


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yay!! I won Momo's bid!! And she already shipped him, he should be here Wednesday! She's quick . I'm not sure what I'll name this one, probably still Casper lol. I also found a little something else... I'm keeping it on the low down for now but perhaps a surprise soon on here! Check out sushi in his new bigger tank, he tried murdering all the cherry shrimp so I had to rehome them lol. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

What a gorgeous boy! I love his beard speckles.


----------



## themamaj

I can just imagine Sushi on the shrimp hunt. Hehe he is so precious! Love new tank...Marineland 5 gallon? Have been looking at those. How is the light on it? Filter chamber easy to access? I broke another 2.5 today so looking for good replacement/upgrade.

Ohhhhh that white fish. Killing me! Dream of white fish like that. Sound like found a good seller. So happy for you!!!

How are newts liking your rescape?

Look forward to surprises on the horizon


----------



## Autumncrossing

I love the marinelands, I have three of them now . The light is decent for Anubias and stuff but not super bright. Surprisingly it grows water lettuce well for me! I love the separate filer compartment, it's very sleek, easy access, and a good spot for pothos lol. Marineland should be paying me for this advertisement haha. The best thing about it is the adjustable filter, it's super simple to adjust and variable. 

The newts are loving their new home  everyone is tail wagging and eating well. Little boy went back to the water thank goodness. I was worried about him.

The shrimp apparently like their new tank too... They have formed a symbiotic relationship with the Buddha. They eat the algae and he gets a toupee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Haha that is hysterical!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Im so glad i pointed you to momo ^^ 

He is beautiful and the cherry shrimp are adorable


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yes thank you for that!!! I've had a much better experience so far with her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, lovely toupee!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so excited for Casper #2 to get here tomorrow!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Awesome!!!


----------



## Autumncrossing

HE MADE IT!!! And he's sooooo tiny !!!! Looks like he bit his tail up good though  I hope it doesn't become a habit like Sushi. He's floating now, pictures to come !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Yay, he made it! Hopefully, it was a one time tail bite thing.


----------



## Autumncrossing

He's not a fan of omega one pellets apparently lol
https://vimeo.com/183703607


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Aww, he's still scared from the shipping I think. He'll settle in eventually.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yea he seems very shy, I'm keeping the room dim for a while until he relaxes. He's so cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yay!! He ate some brine shrimp and now he's perked up a little too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

You said you had a surprise for us?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Not yet !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oooh ok ^^ 

Casper is so cute!


----------



## mingking

Casper is so beautiful!!!!! Can't wait to see his real personality flare out in the coming weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm already in love haha 
https://vimeo.com/183733268


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

It doesn't actually look like he bit his tail, it looks more like he rubbed it on t side of the bag or got jostled around until it frayed and that heals up much faster than biting


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh I hope that's all that happened!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I caught sushi sleeping with his snail in a pot....? Lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Well I say that because it doesn't look like chunks are gone ^^ I might have a surprise to show off next week n.n I'm keeping secrets this time because the last one I wanted and showed off got sniped from me -_-


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hmm... Mamaj and sadist what do you guys think? Biting or the bag? You called it last time on sushi! 

Lol yeah that's why I'm waiting too, auctions are the worst !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Yeah! So glad made it safely.


----------



## themamaj

I would not be surprised with biting from shipment stress.


----------



## themamaj

Love video! He is beautiful and no doubt will love tank.


----------



## Sadist

It looks like little u marks gone to me. I'm hoping it was just shipping stress and that settling in with his new home will keep him from doing it again.


----------



## themamaj

How is your new boy doing today? Have thought on that video. Beautiful white flutters 🤗


----------



## Autumncrossing

I just woke up this morning to sushi laying on the bottom not moving. He's alive but something is definitely wrong, he looks bloated. I've got to go to work now  I hope he's alive when I get back... What could have happened??? What can I do guys if he pulls through? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Didn't see pine coning yet, I added stress guard before I left. Last night I gave him frozen bribe shrimp which I don't normally, it was left overs for Casper since he wouldn't eat pellets yet. Maybe he ate too much ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

That's a good possibility, but I can't remember the dose of Epsom salt is it 1 TEAspoon or 1 TABLE spoon per gallon? I've got a bloated Oscar too he hasn't pooped in a week :/ and the 1-2 teaspoons of Epsom salt isn't working


----------



## Autumncrossing

He also won't move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Ok that isn't good... Are you sure he wasn't asleep? I've got some heavy sleepers 

Can someone test his water for you? And possibly do a 50% change? Could he have the beginning of dropsy, or sbd? I'll check the diseases thread for you really quick if you list all his symptoms


----------



## Autumncrossing

I have a water test kit, waters fine it's a completely cycled tank and has been for 4 years , ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 5. Not sure what's going on, I'm heading home now to see if he made it through the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I hope he has, I really need to sleep it's 8am but I'll check back later to see what's going on


----------



## Autumncrossing

Guys he's okay!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

He must have just been deep asleep!! Go figure I would be too if I didn't have to work at 4 am lol. Man he gave me such a scare!!!
https://vimeo.com/183994211


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I thought it looked like a sleep pose! I'm glad he's doing okay. I love his bubble nest under the leaf there.


----------



## mingking

Sushi's like, "Fooled ya!!!" 

But in all seriousness, so glad he was just sleeping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm going to have to rename him sleeping beauty . Casper is doing well this morning, he's got lots of spunk! And a theme song, husband and I keep singing the Casper the friendly ghost song and he wiggles all around haha .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

https://vimeo.com/184004799

Here's him and his theme song , no don't worry I'm not singing it lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Lol ^^ some fish seem to like music he's so cute


----------



## ThatFishThough

He's cute. Loving the song!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Photos in the blue light 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

So glad he is ok!!!!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Casper is now happily eating pellets!! . Sushi is a little piggy too, I feed him plenty but he always acts like he's starving. Today he almost jumped out of the tank when I was giving him a snack he was so eager . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Casper's eyes are so cute! I can't stand it!! 

I know what was wrong with Sushi. Jealous of New Betta!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Time for the surprise!!! 
My husbands first betta fish... Meet Mango!!! 









And this little guy was from the same shop so I couldn't pass him up! He looks like he could have been Sasukes brother, the resemblance is crazy. I need help coming up with a name 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what gorgeous fish! Mango matches his coloring very well! The new boy reminds me of volcanoes for some reason. Maybe


> Abaddon
> 
> ABADDON: Biblical name of the dark angel of the abyss, meaning destruction; ruination


 or Ash for something short.


----------



## Autumncrossing

If I'm not mistaken I think Sushis fins are healing!!! When I first moved him to the 5 gallon he bit himself up even worse, but I think he may have finally stopped (knock on wood!). He seems to really enjoy his snail companion, he's keeping him busy ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad he's getting better! Sometimes, all it takes is a snail buddy. Other times, it takes more drastic measures.


----------



## mingking

Yay for Sushi! I'm so jealous. All your bettas are so beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Oh wow Mango 😂and another koi beauty. Where are you ordering from?


----------



## Autumncrossing

These two were from eBay as well, a user named Sharonlobo2, she had 100% positive feedback and hubby fell in love with mango so I had no choice lol! She already shipped them, they should be here tomorrow or Wednesday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Good luck! They're both beautiful!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's a picture of mangos new home , Matt did it all . USPS delayed and the tracking now says Thursday, hoping they get here okay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have a new friend coming Friday ^^ he's in my journal

Sushi you need to stop biting completely x.x


----------



## Autumncrossing

Well sushi has stopped biting and now Casper started lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Biting can drive me to points of insanity. So frustrating. 

Mango's tank is so cute.


----------



## mingking

Oh no  is it really bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

It's not great  very shredded and it was just starting to heal too. Maybe he just needs to adjust...? Who knows. I'm so happy sushi is content finally though, it's nice to see him relaxed for a change. He really loves his new betta leaf I got him, he spends most of the day lounging on that or following his snail friend around .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

You just can't catch a break! But it's good to hear that Sushi is doing good and that it's possible after all to make him stop!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fighterbetta

Nice tank setup! Simple and chill..


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Mango and my new friend Boogie (he likes to boogie!) have made it here safely!!! I highly recommend the seller "Sharonlobo2" on eBay. These are the most expertly packaged bettas I've ever received! She wrapped them very nicely and insulated and even sent me little baggies of food . They look super healthy! Doesn't appear like anyone has any damage but they're still floating so I haven't gotten a great view of them yet . Mango is super beautiful I think my husband is going to be happy when he gets home . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Yay!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Put your fins together... For boogie and mango!!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Boogie has a sense of humor 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

They look very vibrant and healthy even after shipping!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yes! Already eating great and flaring at us . Matt loves mango! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Even more beautiful than breeder pix! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Had to take Dante to the vet today, he's not been wanting to eat and he's acting real lethargic. I came home from work and he looked like he was in pain and uncomfortable  so I got him in as quick as I could. The vet thought she felt a lump around his stomach area so they're running some tests. My poor puppy boy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh no!! I hope he just ate something bad that won't pass and not anything more serious. Poor Dante. Get well soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Got a call back from the vet it's a mass in his spleen they're doing the surgery now to remove it. Double bad news I came home from the vet to find Boogie passed away.  I guess the shipping was too hard on him. I'm so sad I didn't even get to know him . I'm worried about mango now , I noticed with boogie there was some red around his gills but he was eating so I thought he was fine. Mango also has red around the gills and appears to have trouble breathing (heavy breathing) what could be wrong ? Damage from heat from shipping ? Something else? I don't want to lose him now too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Ammonia poisoning during shipping? Shipping stress?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Anything I can do? The tank is super dark with IAL, I've turned the light off to calm him and the tanks at a comfy 80 deg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh no Boogie!! The red gills worry me but I don't know how to fix that, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Do you have any methylene blue? I would suggest a blue bath if possible. I use it quite often to help with ammonia poisoning and it is also a good antibacterial and antifungal. Since didn't look like live plants in tank, you could also dose some aquarium salt 1tsp/gallon. That will also help will gill function.

So sorry about Boogie and hope dog does well with surgery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Won't have time to pick up any medicine for the fish tonight, keeping a close eye on Dante. The surgery went well, he's home now sleeping. Today has been such a shock. This whole year has been a shock... One horrible thing after another. The vet said it has a 50/50 chance of being cancerous. If it's cancerous he'll have best 3 months with us. It rained all the way home, it was so difficult getting him out of the van, since he could barley walk let alone get down such a big step. We spent a long time looking for a wood plank to use as a ramp. Finally got him
down the skinny little thing. Please keep him in your prayers... We'll find out Tuesday at the earliest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm hoping mango and Dante are ok  this has been a rough few weeks for you


----------



## BettaSplendid

(((hugs)))


----------



## Autumncrossing

Dante has been doing well, the past two mornings he's sprung out of bed with energy! When I tried to take him pee he wanted to go for a run. For an 8 year old shepherd (turning 9 on October 12th) he is boundless energy. He's eating ravenously and drinking again . I made Dante a nice comfortable place in my parents room as that's where he usually sleeps but he's been refusing to go in there and wants to just be with me. I guess we weren't fooling anyone, he has always been my dog lol. I set him up in my room with his big soft bed and a nice fan blowing on him, every few hours I'm applying ice packs for his inflammation to keep him comfortable. I'm so thankful he's a very expressive dog... His eyes say it all. I guess I haven't really talked about Dante
much on here, there's not a whole lot to talk about when he's always a great dog. He's never once chewed up anything in the house, even in his puppy years, and throughout his long life he only had an accident once when we came home from Christmas in PA and he saw the Christmas tree in our house and got confused thinking he was outside haha. The shame on his face . He never barks at other dogs and he always walks by my side, leash or no leash. His favorite thing in the whole world is to go swimming, just like me. Since the surgery he just keeps going to the pool and looking at me like "why can't I go mom?". Normally we walk him around 6 miles a day and he swims in the pool for around 4 hours. It breaks my heart he can't do the things he enjoys. He also loves to play ball on the weekends, and he's obedient to the end. I have so many stories about our adventures together. One time we went with my sister to the beach, she dropped her keys in the water but didn't realize it until we were very far down. When she realized she had lost them I looked at Dante and said "find charity's keys!" And would you believe it my crazy dog went running down that beach smelling everywhere and digging and finally he went into the water and came out with her keys!! He's just the best dog I could have ever asked for.. I'm trying to make him as comfortable and happy as I can, I love him so much. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Your doing great autumn! He will be able to play again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was a great day, Matt and I went couch shopping and actually found one we liked! I was able to talk the price down a lot so I think we got a good deal . We're so excited for our big move. I'm thankful our new place is very close to home so I can constantly come by throughout the day to spend time with my pup. After getting home from the store we took Dante for a drive. He adores car rides, he had fun spotting all the neighborhood cats lol. There's just nothing quite like a Sunday drive in the neighborhood with your dog . I got someone to cover my Tuesday shift at work so that I can get packing and spend the day with Dante. Poor Autumn is furious at the lack of attention she's been getting lately. So furious in fact she tried attacking Dante!!! I'm having to keep her separate now.. Poor guy doesn't need to be picked on by the cat right now! The fish are doing good, unfortunately I haven't had much time for them but everyone is still blowing nests and eating great .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I had to take Dante back to the vet today, he was having some pain. I think he over did it yesterday. They gave him a dog equivalent morphine shot and some more pain meds to take home. My poor puppy . He's relaxed now taking a nap in his cozy bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Get better soon, Dante! 

I wonder if Autumn attacked Dante because he smells different. My friend's cats went to the vet and one of them went in the back to get blood tested and a few minutes later, came back, only to be attacked by the other cat! The cat that went to the back smelled like rubbing alcohol as well. 

I hope those two don't get into anymore scuffles once they can be together again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

That may be it but I'm not sure. There's always been a battle going on between these two, they get jealous of each other and don't like it when the other one gets the attention . When Dante was a puppy autumn would hop up on our fire place mantel and knock the decorations off in a way that appeared to me like she was aiming for his head. She's a crazy calico lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking

Oh my haha!! I've always heard calicoes are crazy as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am loving the stories! Hope Dante recovers fully. What a sweetheart! Amazing story about the keys.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Some cats are just jealous. My aunt had one that was a polydactyl, named psycho. And this cat WAS Psyco. She broke things out of spite, attacked the other animals for no reason and would smack people she didn't like with a 6 toed mitten foot just for walking past her


----------



## Autumncrossing

You just described Autumn to a T, minus the extra toe lol! She's eaten all of my wooden furniture and swim goggles because I didn't give her one more treat . My great grandmother nick named her "The Bomber" because we used to have a 7 ft tall scratching post she would sit on at night, and right when you would fall asleep she would dive bomb on your stomach ! If she doesn't get her way she'll tackle one of the other cats. She's a total diva. But hey I still love her ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have a quirky kitty her name is Kiara or kiki. She likes sleeping under blankets and she forcibly snuggles by grabbing your hands with Bombay sized paws on a silver and blue tabby ^^ she the nice kind of quirky


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am really sad about Mango. How is Matt taking it? Mango is so pretty. How are the gills on the other one? Name escapes me. Trying to wake up.. Eta, Boogie! I hope they're recovered. Shipping is nerve wracking!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Mango is fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Dante passed away last night. The whole family was home, we were laying in bed and he was next to me in his bed when his heart stopped. I did CPR and brought him back twice but he eventually passed peacefully on the way to the ER vet. I miss you so much bud..... Words cannot express what a great dog you were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh no! Do they know what happened? Complications from the surgery? 

I wish I could hug you  do worry about us take your time and say your good-byes. I've woken up crying after having nightmares of losing my little boo so I don't want to imagine your pain


----------



## mingking

*gives you a HUGE HUG* RIP Dante. He was a great dog and I'm so glad you shared his story with us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

They aren't sure what happened. I'm suspecting it was cancer of the spleen that he had removed. Issue with the spleen is that it filters all of your blood so the cancer gets sent to every organ in the body. I'm just thankful he passed quickly... I was dreading the 3 months of chemo he would have had to go through. Even then his time would have been short. The vet had given him a big shot of pain meds that afternoon so I think he was at peace. I hope. I bought us a few more days together, I had my time to tell him I loved him and I took him for one last car ride yesterday. I couldn't have asked for anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I'm so sorry. I'm glad he had the pain shot, so at least he was comfy when he went.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh dear.  I am so sorry. I lost my favorite dog and cried and cried. It is HARD. Doggie friends are like no other, and some dogs are like soul mates. So glad you had special time with him and yes, that he went quick. Such a loss, though.  Wishing you peace and may all your happiest memories of Dante always remain fresh and close.


----------



## themamaj

Oh Autumn so deeply sorry!!! Hugs. Will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you everyone... The pathology results came back last night. He had a very bad and quick spreading cancer . The news brings a little closure, there was nothing more I could have done. I'm in so much pain mentally and physically. I did CPR for the longest 20 minutes of my life, I'm so sore, bruised and cut up. It feels like a truck hit me. I had no idea it would feel like this afterwards. I can't stop crying either, I was so embarrassed at work today I just broke down at the end. I keep having flash backs of the moment his heart stopped. My bedroom is a scary place now, I don't feel comfortable sleeping there anymore. I'm so thankful we are moving soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gariana

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Autumncrossing

We're still hunkered down here waiting for hurricane Matthew to pass. So far no damage to my husbands family's house, we keep teasing my husband though since his name is Matthew lol. My poor sister is losing her ceiling , I'll attach a photo. Everyone is safe thankfully. The storm canceled work and school so Matt and I have had time to sit down a really talk. We're thinking in a year or two after we've grieved we will get a border collie perhaps. As much as I've loved my German shepherds I can't deal with the short life and horrible health issues. My first had epilepsy his entire life and Dante passed of an aggressive cancer. I've read the border collie is a much healthier breed and is just as intelligent and I want something close to the German shepherd in the herding family. We'll see if this changes in a year and after we've met the dogs, I've actually never seen one in real life I've only just read about them. It would be easier for us though since Matt and I aren't very strong, the hardest thing with my two shepherds was in an emergency I couldn't lift them, whereas I could pick up a 40 lb collie. Less insurance issues too and breed restrictions on the border collie but they are still very protective which I like... Just without the bad reputation. I already miss going for our daily walks and playing ball in the huge field by the house. Home just doesn't feel like a home without a dog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Collies are wonderful! Jake (SO) has one at his parents house, they are incredibly smart and willing to please. The thing is you have to give them a job, without it they get bored and destructive. Crockett (collie)is so obedient it's crazy to watch usually telling him once to Do something is plenty, and he went and found Malia for us when she wandered into the kitchen lol he wasn't taught " find the baby " he just did it


----------



## themamaj

Is ceiling from water damage? Glad you are safe. Have been thinking of you a lot with loss of Dante. It leaves such a void not having them there. I remember that too well after losing our Halle. I hope at the right time you will find another special dog to have. Collies are wonderful. I did some reading on the breed before we got our current dog. 
How are your fish doing? Have you lost power at all from storm?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Not sure about the water damage.. I'm sure there's a lot of it. The entire roof collapsed which is what I think started the damage. It sucks, they just bought this house and had the roof inspected... Someone didn't do their job. I just hope we find a new dog that's healthy. Our last shepherd had severe epilepsy, multiple seizures every day and he passed at 7 years old  and Dante with the aggressive cancer... We just can't catch a break. Dante we did our research and he was so expensive... Was really thinking we would have had him for many more years . He acted like a puppy up until the end... It's so heartbreaking. The breeder was well known and reputable too. We are a very active family, we love running, training our dogs, playing fetch and I'm really interested in getting some goats some day! I bet a collie would love to herd them. The fish are doing well, my dad is keeping an eye on them. The power at the house didn't go out once during the storm so I'm sure they're still comfortable. I'm staying with Matt family out in the middle of no where on a dirt road so the power is expected to be out for a few days maybe a week. Luckily we move into our new place on Wednesday! We've been preparing everything and figuring out how we're going to get the fish over. Mango is doing great, it looks like he's recovering well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Saw your post about Dante. Funny how I got attached via pixel pictures of your puppy; I cried when I found out. Keeping you and everyone down South in my prayers.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you so much... He was the best dog ever. Tonight my family and I went for a walk ... Every person outside in the neighborhood asked us "where's Dante!!?" He was famous. Everyone loved him. The little kids getting off the bus would play with him, other dog owners knew him as the gentle giant, even the neighborhood cats would often approach him. People would stop in their cars to say hello to him and tell him what a handsome boy he was. It broke my heart to tell them all he had passed. Im so thankful we have such a support group of family, friends, neighbors and on here of course. I am truly blessed to have been his owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh Autumn, I'm SO sorry to hear about Dante. Sending big hugs your way <3


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you so much. 
Quick question for you guys, we are moving on Wednesday and I'm trying to figure out the best way to transport the fish. All I've got are those regular zip lock bags and some Tupperware. Would it be okay to catch the fish, put them in their baggies, lay the baggies in the Tupperware for support and then float the baggies when we get there? Luckily it's only a 5 minute drive to our new place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

It might be okay. I know shipping through the mail, baggies will leak. A 5 minute drive might be okay. When it gets down to the physics of the different plastics used, I'm lost about if it's safe to float it in a fish tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301

It should be ok I transported a few little sunfish half an hour in a gallon Ziploc. Because the plastic is food safe you should be perfectly fine to float them as well  

I'll be using 32oz deli cups and a cooler then again I have an hour trip when I move x.x


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thanks guys! I'm so excited ! 
A long overdue update on the fish now! Sushi and Casper no longer fin bite! Caspers have healed fully and are so beautiful, sushi had a lot more chunks but his are healing nicely too. Mango is a little pig, my dad fed him the other morning and he looked like a balloon . Never letting that happen again! I said "I thought I told you 5 pellets?" My dad "but he looked so hungry and he kept wanting more." LOL. A day of fasting and mango is back to his usual self. Sushis colors look like they are getting brighter, everytime I look at him I'm stunned. He's such a handsome little guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Great news on fish. Zipocks should be fine for drive. They are fine to float. I used ice baggies a lot this summer for axolotl tank when air went out. Exciting to here about move. Thought of your sister a lot. Hope able to get roof/ceiling issues resolved quickly.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I was a little worried about you not posting with the hurricane  it's good to know your ok! Let us know how everyone handles the move


----------



## Autumncrossing

The hurricane actually wasn't bad at all as far as hurricanes go. It was just like a normal storm here in Florida. My sisters roof was just really old and she didn't repair it like she was supposed to . Bad news again about her house though, she got major water damage from the rain getting in so they hired professionals to bring in dehumidifier machines, well the professionals messed up and the machines leaked water all over the rest of the floors. Now she has to replace all of her brand new wood floors and her roof... On top of that Josh is still getting chemo right now. I don't know what they are going to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh no! That has to be heart breaking to work on a house and have it ruined! The company should pay for what they ruined it's why they have insurance to cover their mistakes


----------



## Sadist

Yes, the company should pay for the floor since they ruined it. Hopefully, one of them will have the energy to stand up for that. I hope everything is uphill from here for them.


----------



## themamaj

So sorry to hear of all the issues. What is Josh taking chemo for?


----------



## Autumncrossing

He has stage 3 colon cancer, here is his Gofund me if you would like to read more . 

https://www.gofundme.com/kickcancer...ail&utm_content=cta_button&utm_campaign=upd_n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Today was another hard day, my mom brought out Dante's pedigree and we realized he was actually 7 not 8 like we had thought. More fresh pain at the thought of how young he passed... This has been such a hard year on my family. I hate cancer so much. I had a dream last night i was driving around with Dante in my car out in the country, he loved that so much. I didn't want to wake up, I miss my boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Awww you know they visit in your dreams right? You were likely really taking him for a ride ^^ there are slight differences most people will never notice so they think it's a memory. Enjoy those dreams he doesn't want you to be sad because of them, he misses you just as much. <3


----------



## themamaj

I will be praying for Josh and family.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thanks everyone!! You guys really are an awesome support group! 
Some positive news, Matt and I moved out woohoo!!! Updates and pictures to come once we move everything in. It's going to be a super busy weekend. On my birthday (the 29th) Matt is taking me to a dog show in plant city. We're meeting a lady who breeds border collies and is very focused on health first. She does DNA screenings on her dogs, hips, elbows, all the good stuff and has a holistic approach when it comes to food and shots. She's not planning on having puppies until April or later which is good because we need time and savings. We're going to meet her dogs and get some info. It's something to look forward to now and to work hard. I'll never get used to coming home and not being greeted at the door by a dog . Thankfully Autumn has been a great kitty and keeps me company, or maybe she just wants my noodles  lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Your birthday is 1 day before my mom's


----------



## Autumncrossing

What!!!! My moms birthday is on the 30th too!! Lol  I love it because we always share a cake and celebrate together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hehe thats really cool ^^


I'm in a little bit of a panic though I'm waiting on a fish and USPS tracking is being stupid x.x


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh no! I haven't gotten to your journal in a while things have been so crazy. Which fish are you waiting on? I'd definitely call USPS.. Whenever they mess up I call them and they fix it right away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

It's the replacement for my dragon male :/ he jumped out of his tank while I was at the store

This guy is a little older and doesn't have the perfect dorsal but he looks great otherwise


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh no! I'm so sorry . I hope the new guy makes it okay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Me too lol it's nearly noon and I haven't been to bed XD I'll need a nap later so I guess little ones daddy doesn't get to game all night (haha silly boy!)~ If you ever need me to clear up who is who just pm me it's a weird situation

* Goes back to stalking USPS tracking number


----------



## Autumncrossing

The move was successful!!! All three fish made it! We ended up moving into an apartment instead of the house (turned into a scammy deal so we bailed I'll explain later) and we couldn't be more happy! It's so nice here, the neighbors are all super quiet, there's just a deaf guy under us. And the view is fantastic, we have a bunch of cypress trees off our back porch and a big lake with a fountain . Quick question for you all though, mangos tank is getting hot, what's the warmest you would keep a betta? Is 83-84 too hot?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Such pretty boys.  

The apartment looks great!


----------



## MysticSky22301

The apartment is beautiful! I'm glad everyone is ok ^^ 

How do you get your water lettuce to stay alive? Mine died :/ so did my spangles and red root floaters

I would try to cool off mangos tank a little bit o.o


----------



## mingking

Wow glad you avoided that scammy deal! The house looks great and Autumn seems to be settling in quite well! 

I would say 80 is the max for bettas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Love your fireplace. How warm,cozy and inviting. Fish room looks awesome. I hope you enjoy new apt. Everything looks great.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Congrats on the move! It looks great! Nice and cozy!
The max temp for a healthy (ich-free) Betta is about 82, so I'd definitely see if you can get the temp down.


----------



## Sadist

It's gotta be steady, though. Up down up down with ice cubes or whatever will be more stressful than a steady 84 (though that is a tad high).


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you everyone!! Our parents are coming over tonight for hot dogs and to watch the new ghost busters movie, we're so psyched . 

Mystic, I honestly don't do anything special with the floaters they just grow like weeds in my tanks . Try to keep the top of the tank very humid, if you can slant the glass lid it works best that way they don't grow mold on the tops as water drips. I've heard red roots are hard to grow but I've never tried. 

So far mangos tank has been a steady 83. I unplugged all of their filters, the room just gets so much sunlight! We even have blinds up but they aren't helping. It's crazy because today has been a very cool day here in FL. I'm going to look into getting some thick insulated drapes, I hope I don't have to move them all again .

Autumn had a rough start, she wouldn't eat for many days and just stayed under the covers trembling , I felt terrible for her. But she finally has warmed up to the place and seems so much happier being the only house cat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Poor autumn! 

All I really have left is duck weed x.x even my hornwort is being dumb

How have you guys be adjusting?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh wow, have you tried Anubias? I can't seem to kill them, even when I've forgotten one in a closet for over a month it was still green ! 

It's been weird for me, I've lived in the same house my whole life and my neighbors were like grandparents to me so it's still not feeling quite like "home" yet... I'm also not used to the whole apartment thing, even though it's a very safe complex in a good area I feel uncomfortable occasionally. We're allowed to have dogs here up to 80 lbs so I think in a few months we might get one. I think a dog would help make me feel safer. Matt is doing really well, he feels right at home here . We still haven't set up his office yet lol, all of our boxes are in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

My Anubis's and crypts are great ^^ so are the swords that initially survived when I planted them

It will be home eventually, unless you aren't supposed to be there. Like this place is for me we've lived here a year and it's not home


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's a video of Casper in our new home with his fins all healed . Poor boy had too much sunlight hitting him though I just got done stacking empty cereal boxes to block all that light. Today we had some maintenance people come, I took autumn back to my moms house for the day so she wouldn't be traumatized. My little kitty gets so scared around strangers . Last night I bought her a big pack of fresh organic chicken and cooked it all up for her to mix with her food. She ate it all, and then had our living room carpet for dessert . Cleaning throw up at 5 am before work is not my thing, I think she is wearing on Matt's patience. I hope she relaxes and starts acting like her normal self soon! I can't get the fish tank temperatures just right... With the heaters they're around 83. Without the heaters they drop as low as 77, but they stay at 78 or 79 during the day. I don't trust those "self regulating hydor" heaters as I've had two cook a tank, luckily no one was in it. I'm hoping the weather gets cold soon so I can just turn them on and leave them on. Mango is doing well, still trying to eat too much lol. And sushi is doing great parading around his snail friend still and no more biting ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Caspers video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Wow, look at him flutter those pretty fins around! Hehe, and then, "I think I'll rest right here."


----------



## Autumncrossing

It's been a rough day, I woke up for work at 4 am sick and with a fever. I still went into work, and felt horrible. After that I had class all day and online quizzes to take. I'm exhausted yet more work to do... Missing Dante bad today too. I keep seeing people walking their dogs and it brings back memories. It's so hard to believe he's gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

There's something rather nasty going around if the fever doesn't go away or stays over 101°f head to the Dr


----------



## Sadist

:-( I hope you get some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## themamaj

So sorry sick. Hope you feel better soon! My boss told me something really sweet one day. She said when you miss someone special it just shows how much you love them. I know Dante was dearly loved. I hope his sweet memories will bring you comfort.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh I hope you're feeling better! You did so much too. Work and sick and mourning. 

Casper is so lovely! I would call him Mr. Ruffles.


----------



## Autumncrossing

That's a good saying mamaja . Thanks everyone. Things have been looking up a bit. I've been fall decorating and autumns been helping. We got some fake grass and fake fall leaves lol and REAL plants. So now we have a cute little yard to relax on when the weathers nice! All the fish are doing great , sushi loves sleeping in his little bed I love it. 









Autumn likes to lay in her little perch by the window and keep watch on the world and the fish .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

How beautiful and inviting! Love pix


----------



## mingking

The balcony/patio idea is great!! Will snag this idea for the future when I have my own place  

Your home is looking so homey and beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

It's starting to feel a little bit more like home . Sorry I haven't been posting much, I've just been studying my brains out all day. I still come on here at least twice a day to read yalls journals, they always bring my mood up! I think things will begin settling down now that we're all moved in and I can get back to documenting the fish .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

The newts are all settled in! It didn't occur to me until after that any guests coming over may not want to have dinner with the newts watching them hungrily next to the dinner table. Oops lol. Nothing like eating spaghetti while watching two newts "lady and the tramp" it with a blood worm .









For dinner we made yummy coconut shrimp with apricot sauce. Way better than anything you could ever get in a restaurant! I love this new recipe . After dinner homework and studying time, autumn keeps us company on the table.









Today I was looking at the shelter website and came across this poor muddy fellow. He looks like he's so sad to be there and such a sweetheart... I contacted the shelter I really hope I hear back from them. He's still being rehabilitated I guess because he's not available for viewing the website says until Sunday. If I don't hear back I'm going to try to convince Matt to go down there with me lol. He wants a puppy still I think... But right now I wouldn't mind an old dog. Old dogs are the best, no worries about potty training, chewing up stuff, boundless energy. Whoever we decide on must get along well with autumn. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Now that would be a great dinner invite to get to sit and watch newts!! Wow I love their tank. It is so beautiful and colorful. And coconut shrimp...what time is next dinner haha. 

Puppy is so cute and looks so desperate for home. I hope you get to visit him. 

Good luck with studying and classes. I remember those long days of college. It is all worth it. Look fwd to more updates as you have time.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh that boy looks so sad


----------



## Autumncrossing

Shelter got back to me, looks like he was just adopted. He won't be sad anymore! Wish I could have taken him home with me though. Lol if you ever make your way down to Florida mamaj you're welcome to come over for coconut shrimp and a show . The newts see the food and think it's for them every time, they look like little fat blimps floating down from the top. I sure hope all the studying is worth it, bio-medical major is turning out not to be a walk in the park. We're taking all three cats in to the vet today for their yearly check up. Oreo is 20+ years old now, she had cancer last year and the surgery was a success. Autumn and cookie are 12 I think. Hoping it's all around good check ups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Good luck with check ups! When the right dog comes along he will be yours, he won't be perfect but exactly what you need ^^


----------



## mingking

Holy moly!! Oreo is 20+ years old?? AND is a cancer survivor! Wow!!!! Congrats! 

Love that the newts are right beside the dinner table and have so much personality. I think it's a great place to put a tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oreo is one tough cookie! No pun intended! She also survived a double pit bull attack!!! Hoping you're right mystic! Can't wait until the day he finds me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So the cats blood tests came back today, Autumn was good except for a low wb cell count. They think it was an error though and want us to come back in to re draw sometime this month or in December. Cookie and Oreo they found are having some kidney trouble. The vet recommended we put them on a special diet, apparently it's a very common problem in older cats. Autumns kidneys seem to be doing good. In other news apartment living just got creepy. The other morning we had a note on our door that we were going to have some requested maintenance done. Only thing is... Neither Matt nor I requested any maintenance. We contacted the office and apparently the note was fraudulent even though it was on the official apartment letterhead. The guy who signed it wasn't even working that day. The office management thinks it's just a kid prank... I'm not so sure. I'm afraid some imposter maintenance guy is going to try to come in one day. Thankfully the property manager called and said if we would like she would have better locks installed on our door (which was against the lease to do so) we said absolutely yes! I'm really hoping it was just the kids across the hall.. I'm still really creeped out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Oh, no! I hope the creepers get caught.


----------



## themamaj

Totally creepy. Hope they find who did that. Wow Oreo 20! Please don't tell my husband a cat can live that long. Haha I have an Oreo too  She is about 12 and Zoe is 13. Glad all your babies had good check ups. I don't think kidney issues are uncommon. Our Oreo has issues occasionally. Our vet said part of her issue was not getting enough water in her so they suggested give her some can food periodically to help. I'll add a little water in with it and she laps it right up.

Bio-medical sounds very challenging! What a great field though. 

Sorry shelter dog didn't work out but glad he found a home. It is hard waiting when you wanting another dog. I used to get pretty sad missing our dog, Halle. Occasionally we would go to Humane Society or Pet store just to visit with dogs. Funny when least expected it, we found Raya through a co-worker friend. Hang in there. I'm sure there is another great dog that would be just right for your family. 

Have been craving shrimp ever since you posted yummy pictures! Is it hard to make?


----------



## Autumncrossing

Haha don't worry I won't tell, our little secret ! Glad to hear it's not too big of an issue , I do realize Oreo is getting old though . She's outlived both of my dogs! We are already giving them canned food as well as homemade chicken and turkey so hopefully it keeps things in check.

I feel the same way.. I just want to go play with dogs, i miss being around them. Husband doesn't feel the same way, it just makes him want to cry. He's such a soft soul, I love him so much. 

Here is the recipe for the shrimp it is super easy!!! I recommend making them in coconut oil . Also most grocery stores don't actually have "fresh shrimp" it's all frozen that they grab out of the bag and lay out on display, so save yourself the money and buy bulk (not to mention you'll want to make these again!). If you have a publix grocery nearby, go in the ethnic isle and look for a peach apricot sauce called Saucy Susan's. It might be in other stores but I know it's in publix for sure. Anyways here's the recipe, enjoy !


Ingredients:

1/3 cup all-purpose flour (or whole wheat) (measured correctly)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 large eggs, beaten
3/4 cup Panko bread crumbs
1 cup sweetened shredded coconut
1 pound raw large shrimp, peeled and deveined with tails attached
vegetable oil or coconut oil

Directions:

Start with 3 medium bowls. Combine flour, salt, and pepper in one. Beat the eggs in the second bowl. Combine Panko and coconut in the third bowl.
Dip the shrimp into the flour, then the eggs, and then dredge the shrimp into the coconut mixing, pressing gently to adhere. You want a lot of coconut on each shrimp. Set the coated shrimp aside on a plate as you coat the remaining shrimp.
Add enough oil to cover the bottom of a large skillet on medium heat. Fry the coconut shrimp in batches - do not crowd them in the pan. I fried about 6-7 at a time. Flip after 2 minutes and fry the other side for 2 minutes or until golden brown. I like mine a little darker, so I fried each side for about 3 minutes.
Place the finished coconut shrimp on a plate lined with a paper towel as you fry the rest. Serve with your favorite sweet chili sauce or an orange chili sauce (which is 1 part Thai sweet chili sauce to 2 parts orange marmalade). I've tried this dipping sauce and it's very tasty as well.
Sprinkle with a little chopped cilantro (optional) and serve. Leftover coconut shrimp keeps well in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.
Make ahead tip: Fried coconut shrimp freezes well, up to 2 months. Reheat for 10 minutes in a 350F oven-- or until thawed and warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

<3 shrimp!


----------



## themamaj

Oh yum! My family would think I'm a gourmet cook! Actually that would be a great thing to fix while everyone in town during holiday! I could fix a batch and freeze too so if my big boys get that midnight snacking feeling which they will, it would be easy heat up. Thanks!!! Can't wait to try. Haha maybe could get same effect if set up card table by axolotl tank...what do you think ?! :grin2:


----------



## Autumncrossing

Perfect ! Hmm you know what they always say, go big or go home? Formal dining room with axolotl and newt tanks on every wall! For dessert gummy worms in dirt cups . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hehe, I would love a restaurant with tanks and Fish and critters everywhere! Now imagine if you could adopt one?


----------



## Autumncrossing

There's a restaurant around here called salamanders. I was really disappointed to find out they don't have tanks with salamanders lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Perfect ! Hmm you know what they always say, go big or go home? Formal dining room with axolotl and newt tanks on every wall! For dessert gummy worms in dirt cups .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grandson would think that was best dessert night ever!


----------



## themamaj

MysticSky22301 said:


> Hehe, I would love a restaurant with tanks and Fish and critters everywhere! Now imagine if you could adopt one?


What a dream! My family would ban me from eating there because would have to start another room if I did haha!


----------



## MysticSky22301

^^ I've talked to my SO and we are planning on turning a metal machine shed/garage into a "shop" I want to deal with reptiles amphibians and fish ^^ so I don't have to worry about rooms XD


----------



## Autumncrossing

This week I've been searching the shelters for a dog. I went on petfinder because I heard so many great things about it. I found a ton of dogs that sounded like they would be the perfect match, shot the foster owner an email and never heard back from about 40 of them. The few I did hear back from said they wouldn't adopt out a dog to someone living in an apartment. I'm amazed... This apartment I'm in is completely dog friendly with a dog play area to boot. I've seen Rottweilers, German shepherds and even pitbulls living here. There's no weight or breed restrictions except for the 3rd floor we can only get a dog that weights up to 80 lbs! I'm just in shock that the shelters would rather euthanize these dogs than give them a good home where they would be loved. I even mentioned that my spouses family lives 10 minutes away on a large farm with acres for the dog to go play on and my parents have a yard with a pool I can bring a dog over to exercise... Not to mention the tons of trails and wildlife areas around here. I worked at a shelter for 4 years and things didn't used to be like this. I guess it just means the dog population has shrunk, it's a good thing for them that they can be so picky. So the search continues... I'm disappointed we will have to go through a breeder instead of rescuing one. I just feel like giving up the search, it's too frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That is pretty crazy! My son lives in big apt complex and his neighbors have every type dog imaginable. To me if owner aware and prepared to take initiative to walk etc where you live should be no issue.Yes crazy restrictions. One of good friends tried to adopt a doby rescue. She got turned down because had another dog that was not spayed on property. She is a doby breeder and greatest dog advocate ever met. Rrrrr Dont give up.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Makes me wonder how these other people living in the apartments got their dogs! My mom said just lie and give them her address lol. I'm too honest . Our favorite part of having a dog is walking him, we walked Dante twice sometimes three times a day and played in the pool. We don't want a couch potato... I already have one and her name is little miss Autumn lol! Crazy about the friend with the doby. I heard a similar story from another friend. I even heard someone say they got turned down because they didn't have a veterinarian reference. They didn't have one because they never had a dog before lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

That's sad. I understand how some people can be picky because they think all people will treat their dogs (or cats) a certain way. You'll find that certain pup some day!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Tonight at dinner Matt and I discovered if you wave at the newts they all go nuts and try to swim at you lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Oh that is so cute!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I can help you look Autumn? Unless Jake gets another litter of collie cross pups the cutest ones were the collie husky cross so fluffy ^^


----------



## Autumncrossing

A quick video of the fish, I think sushi is an older fellow. He was full grown when I got him, he spends most of his days sleeping on his hammock or in the weeds. Can you spot him? 
https://vimeo.com/191579001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

They look great! Sushi is super camo. They are funny when find ways to nestle in their plants. Chance always reminds me of an old man in his reclining chair tail flopped to one side and head propped on another floater. Love each of your fish! White fluttering fins...oh be still my heart sooo pretty!


----------



## Autumncrossing

So today I noticed my cilantro has an aphid problem, my basil is getting some weird kind of fungus, and my pretty little mushroom growing in the crotons in gone. Now where did it go...? I sprayed the cilantro with some dish soap and water, I read that's supposed to help but still found a ton after the spray. Anyone ever dealt with these pests before? Boy am I glad I don't have a yard yet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm having a difficult time keeping the fish tanks at a decent temperature. One day it's 80 degrees here and the next it's in the 60's. night time is so drastic from the day, I swear central Florida is turning into a desert. I don't trust the hydor automated heaters either, i had two burn up and cook tanks. No way would I trust my fish with one of those. 
Today at work I had to train a new person. I really don't like training people, or really talking in general. I had very harsh, strict parents growing up so I learned to hold my tongue. I was a very shy, quiet kid. Now that I'm older I've gained some confidence but I always feel like everyone thinks I'm weird or crazy. Matt always assures me that's not true, but I just can't shake the feeling . I feel especially crazy with all the traumatic things happening in my life lately, my dog dying, brother in law getting cancer, my little niece getting cancer, moving away from home... It's scary. I just haven't been feeling myself lately. It's not that I worry so much about what people think, but I'm afraid of getting fired because maybe my boss won't like me if I express my opinion about something or think I'm weird. We also had an inservice the other night, inservices are basically 4 hours straight in the water practicing rescues and saves. I have some minor medical conditions that make me especially susceptible to the cold. I kept shaking and apparently my face and lips turned blue because I heard one of the girls whisper to another "is she okay? Her lips are so blue." I was so embarrassed... I was trying hard not to shake or let my teeth chatter . How could anyone expect me to make a rescue if I can't even last a while in the water? No one else even seemed a bit chilled. 








Adorable little sushi always snuggled up in his weeds













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm not sure on the afaids, I wish I could help!


I'm the same way I feel weird, but I've learned that it doesn't matter. The people who love your crazy, are the ones who do ^^


----------



## Autumncrossing

Autumns all set for thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanisInsanine

Your bettas and tanks are beautiful! Also so is your kitty, I always love muted colors mixed together on a calico <3


----------



## Autumncrossing

Thank you , she's a good kitty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So I was cutting out squares of cardboard to put under the legs of a desk so it wouldn't mess up the floor... I flipped the cardboard around and would you guess what it said? Oh my. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Haha, I bet it was "Glass, handle with care" and some point.

Not sure on aphids other than spraying off with a hose (I'm not sure if that will mess up herbs) and spraying stuff on the leaves that the aphids don't like. Lady bugs eat aphids, but I'm sure you'd have problems buying those and making them stay around since they fly. I recall reading about a natural insect repellent you can spray on plants. I think it was grinding up onion, garlic, and jalapenos in the blender, then adding that to soapy water in a spray bottle. Maybe some straining through cheese cloth or something so the bottle doesn't clog. I recall reading it might hurt the plants, too, and to try on a small spot ahead of time to see how the plant takes it.

Life is crazy from time to time. You're just going through one of the more crazy areas of yours right now. You can get through it!


----------



## themamaj

Lol that is hysterical!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hahaha!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Wish I could introduce lady bugs but being a screened porch I don't know what would happen once they ran out of food . I'd have to introduce more aphids lol! I tried the jalapeño garlic thing once on a corn crop to try to get rid of caterpillars. It worked great!!! But yes the next morning the corn was flatter than a pancake on the dirt lol. I tried some neem oil my mom gave me and also dish soap and it seems to be doing the trick. Thank you sadist . 

Autumn is so photogenic, I love taking photos of her.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

She is pretty. I just want to rub my face on her fur.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I hope everyone had a happy thanksgiving! Ours was good although very busy getting dragged back and forth between both families. In the fish world this weather seems to have taken a toll on my fish . One day it was a high of 60 and the night time hit 34 degrees so I cranked up the heaters. The next day it was 85!!!! I've been having such a horrible time adjusting the temperatures daily I wish this weather would just stabilize already. Casper and sushi have seemed to make a comeback although sushi fin bit again pretty bad. How could I be mad at him? I would be stressed out too . Mango however looks like he's developing dropsy, pine coning and bloated belly  poor Matt I can't tell him yet.. mango is his first fish. The water levels are all good, and we have some warmer weather this week so I'm hoping mango might recover. He's still eating really well. I won't bother stressing him for a photo, poor guy is hiding in the back behind his pineapple. I read Epsom salts are good for the bloating? Anyone have advice? In lighter news have you all ever listened to your fish eat a pellet? Maybe my guys just have no manners but we can hear them smacking their lips through the glass! Every pellet goes crunch crunch lol. Sushi is a fat lazy old man, he likes to sit on his bed and be hand fed. We also got around to Christmas decorating! 








Caspers beautiful bubble nest!








Autumn passed out on her comb.. silly kitty loves to be brushed.








Newt butt 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Epsom salt and maracyn 2/ kanaplex yes ! 1-2teaspoons Epsom salt and a double dose of maracyn per gallon. I always have to double up on the antibiotics to get results


----------



## Sadist

I absolutely love your place! It decorates very well. I love your water lettuce, too. Beautiful roots. 

I hope the fish manage to survive the weather patterns! We're having the same issues over here this year. I lost all of my fish over a year old, and I can't help but think the temperature changes have an impact on everything. Hopefully, the medicine MysticSky recommends will help your hubby's fish pull through.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw thank you! Yes I love the water lettuce too, every water change I scoop it out by the bucket full! Sometimes the roots get so long Casper gets confused lol, I don't think his eye sight is too good! 
So sorry to hear your guys are going through the same thing, it's terrible!!!! 86 here today and next week will be in the 60's again sigh... we're going out of town for Christmas, I can only hope the fish pull through while we're gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Not the best day today, I caught another bug (second time now in two weeks or so) I just feel horrible. And husband is still not home from work , guess this will be my first night alone in the apartment. Well not really, at least autumn is here! What good company is a cat though really, all cuddles are on her terms lol. I do feel a little spooked though, the neighbors are unusually loud tonight or maybe they always make that much noise and I just never noticed. I'm just going to try to distract myself by watching Casper build bubble nests all over the tank... it looks like mangos swelling has gone down a bit and he's eating still so that's good. Sushi is his usual lazy old man self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I hear ya on being sick, I have an ear infection I haven't had one in nearly 5 years! The swelling SUCKS. I do have good company though ^^

This is Kiki she's finally got her hair back and being cuddly ( even though she looks kinda scruffy)


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh ear infections are the worst !! . Hope you went to the doctors for something! Aw kiki is adorable, what happened to her hair? Is she part Maine ****?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

I haven't gone yet, I'm waiting on a letter from Dhs about my insurance  

Her daddy was a stray Bombay ^^ her momma is a domestic long hair mix so it's possible she has Maine **** in her. She had an allergic reaction to something, so did 2 of her sisters, we still aren't sure what it was o.o 
she's been my little buddy since she could walk😍 The picture doesn't show her long fluff^^ her paws are massive, Bombay paws on a 5lb female? Talk about snow shoes!

I hope you feel better soon if I could I'd ship you a big helping of southern style chicken and noodles ^^


----------



## themamaj

Can relate on temp swings! Weather goofy here and tanks hot one minute cool the next. Sorry sick! Ditto fighting a cold here. Maybe weather driving us all crazy. Hope Mango feels better. Yes epson salt great help. Your apt is so beautiful! I could just curl up with Autumn by your fireplace. She is so photogenic and cute as can be too! Love tank pix.


----------



## themamaj

Oh forgot....newt butt!!!!! ROFL made my day!


----------



## mingking

Get better soon! Sounds like we're all coming down with something or another XD I too am fighting a battle against a sickness. Ugh! 

I hope Mango makes a full recovery before your husband gets back. I'm horrified every time I see pictures of bettas pineconing and was even more disturbed when I saw it on one of my bettas. 

At least Autumn cuddles! Ming just stares at me and his version of "cuddling" is planting his butt on my face when he's hungry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I hope you feel better soon! Being sick can bring out the annoyance of random sounds that are usually not noticeable. I'm glad we don't live in an apartment, too. Daughter sounds like a stampede of elephants when she plays upstairs.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Mystic she's beautiful!! Never heard of a Bombay cat before I had to look it up, cool looking kitties! Southern style chicken noodle would be great right about now lol. I got winded just walking up my apartment stairs today, phew. 

It's crazy how this cold is traveling all over, I think it had good timing with the holidays and people's families traveling across states. Aw thank you mamaj, it really did make me feel better being under a cozy blanket with the pretty lights and fireplace going! It's so relaxing here . Haha glad you enjoyed the newt! I saw three cute little tiny baby frogs lined up across the window at work today, I'm wishing now I had remembered to take a photo they were so adorable! Hope everyone feels BETTA! Hahaha . lol gotta love Ming, what a silly cat!!! 
It's funny that you say that, we have a bunch of families with young kids across the hall and below us, the kids actually don't bother me at all. Even though they're loud it is comforting because I realize if parents trust having their kids here and letting them go to the park and stuff it's probably pretty safe out there . Now if I had kids... no way lol! Matt's project he stayed late working on turned out OK after several disasters. I'm happy it's all over now and he gets to be back home . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

^&^ I'll get a better picture of her for you

I can pm you how I make my soup? It takes almost 2 hours but well worth it! I just made stew with split peas ^^ yum!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Wow 2 hours?!? I wonder if you could make it in a crock pot? I'd love to try it  I'll be home all weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's a little something I have been keeping secret.... 
My husband Matt (the guy with the hair) and his team have been working on an automated aquarium system!!! Yesterday was their demo day and today was the showcase for potential buyers to scout them out. They had several interested investors. They designed it to do automatic water testing (yes this thing tests all the good stuff, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH... and more!) and if the test comes back with icky water ? It does an automatic water change and senses the water level!!! They also implemented an automatic light system that controls every individual LED, so you can input the lights to do a perfect sunrise for your spoiled little Betta's . The system also comes with an automatic feeder, and automatic heater that's much more accurate than the ones you can find on the market. Matt being an engineer and fish guy made sure to implement SEVERAL checks so that if any errors were to ever occur the fish would never be harmed unlike some of the top brands we use. On top of all this Matt also made an amazing website interface that you can access a camera through the system and watch your fisheys in REAL TIME as they go about their day! The website also lets you control all of the automated features while you're away on vacation or at home, and lets you manually access things if you wish. I am SO proud of him!! He has been working on this project for some time now! It still needs some work as you can tell by all the crazy wires everywhere, he needs to build some structures to condense everything into and polish a few things, but man am I impressed! Most likely it'll be in testing phase for a while until it's released.. I'm hoping I can try it out lol. This is one of the reasons I love him so much, he is so inventive! He takes great ideas and makes them happen.


----------



## mingking

Woooooowwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all I can say because I'm speechless and SO excited! Thank you for sharing this amazing secret with us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's AMAZING!! Congrats!!! I'd definitely be interested! Would it come in multiple sizes like 5, 10 ect.?


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Autumncrossing

DangerousAngel said:


> That's AMAZING!! Congrats!!! I'd definitely be interested! Would it come in multiple sizes like 5, 10 ect.?




I think it would! The water testing would be the same, and the sensors allow it to calculate the amount of water in the tank so I don't think the size would matter. The only thing that might be different would probably be the amount of lights . Right now they're testing it on a 10 gallon, it might be a little cumbersome on a smaller tank but he's thinking of building the system into a stand so all of the parts are hidden out of sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yesterday I did water changes on everyone's tanks, mango seems to be improving with the Epsom salts! He's still not 100% but the swelling has gone down a little. Thankfully he's still eating great. I love having all of the tanks lined up at the foot of the bed, it's so fun watching them all swim around at night. We've been adjusting to apartment life well I think. One of the things I miss the most about a house is having a big back yard and bon fires though. To make up for it I bought Matt and I little hibachi grills, and we're using them like mini bonfires. Last night was Mac and cheese, little smokies and for dessert smores and wine . It was super romantic and fun! The little grills put off some heat and the flame gets nice a big! I'm finally feeling better too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

He will have me as first customer! Oh wow. Engineering tallent toward fish!!! Could he please rub off on my engineering hubby. At this point I would be thrilled if he would just like fish haha. 

Cookout and smores how sweet!


----------



## Autumncrossing

lol I'll send him your husbands way ! I've been coming home each day and noticing that all the doors in the house are open.. I kept thinking to myself what is going on is someone coming in while I'm gone?! Asked Matt about the doors, and of course he says "nope not me". I found the culprit. 
https://vimeo.com/195036745

She plays dead, opens doors, high fives, what can this cat not do? Lol. Maybe she will learn to clean her own litter box next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

So we're on vacation up north right now. I just got a call from my pet sitter last night that the betta tanks were all 87 degrees . I had her unplug the heaters I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe the timer got flipped onto "on" mode instead of timer mode is my guess... I wish we had Matt's automated system already hooked up ugh. Florida temps this week will be in the 80's and our room is around 78. Id rather the fish be a little cold than getting fried... unfortunately my pet sitter is not really fish savvy and I'm afraid if I tried to walk her through it we might end up with filters all off or something. I'm at a loss of what to do... so far everyone is hanging in there she said, even mango somehow. Our poor guys... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

